# archive of engr. books



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Chemical and Enviroment

Pipelines & Risers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar 7.01 MB

Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894...g_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar 25.38 MB

Turboexpanders & Process Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/BLOCH__H._P.__2001_._Turboexpanders_and_Process_Applications.rar 9.26 MB

Fundamentals of Air Polution
http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363...._Fundamentals_of_Air_Pollution__3rd_ed._.rar 18.18 MB

Instrumentation Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/BOYES__W.__2002_._Instrumentation_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar 27.51 MB

Rules of Thumbs for Chemical Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774...of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar

Compressors - Selection & Sizing
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332...pressors_-_Selection_and_Sizing__2nd_ed._.rar 30.52 MB

Advanced Control Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/BURNS__R._S.__2001_._Advanced_Control_Engineering.rar 2.14 MB

Serious Incident Prevention
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/BURNS__T._E.__2002_._Serious_Incident_Prevention__2nd_ed._.rar 5.35 MB

Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169...roleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basin.rar 8.04 MB

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701...Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.rar 9.50 MB

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410...Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar 31.30 MB

Handbook of Air Pollution Prevention & Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886...k_of_Air_Pollution_Prevention_and_Control.rar 8.83 MB

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482...ter_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies.rar 11.13 MB

Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602...-Newtonian_Flow_in_the_Process_Industries.rar 2.27 MB

Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular Flow
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863673...l_Rheology_for_Pipeline_and_Annular_Flow.rar 1.35 MB

Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784...titative_Methods_in_Reservoir_Engineering.rar 2.14 MB

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350...g_of_Chemical_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design.rar 11.73 MB

Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208..._Drilling_and_Completion_Fluids__5th_ed._.rar 32.06 MB

Extractive ****llurgy of Copper
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508...Extractive_****llurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306...sions_in_the_Process_Industries__3rd_ed._.rar 14.96 MB

Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion
http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928...Fundamentals_and_Technology_of_Combustion.rar 14.75 MB

Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882008...of_Applied_Reservoir_Simulation__2nd_ed._.rar 24.70 MB

Hazardous Waste Compliance
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/FLORCZAK__C._M.__2001_._Hazardous_Waste_Compliance.rar 1.86 MB

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513...al_Engineering_Analysis_Using_MATHEMATICA.rar 8.29 MB

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414...nt_in_the_Chemical_and_Nuclear_Industries.rar 41.94 MB

Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884483...uidization_Dynamics_-_A_Predictive_Theory.rar 1.56 MB

Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887004...._Industrial_Ventilation_Design_Guidebook.rar 60.28 MB

Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/GRACE__R._D.__1994_._Advanced_Blowout_and_Well_Control.rar 10.86 MB

Crystallization Process System
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887505/JONES__A._G.__2002_._Crystallization_Process_Systems.rar 1.95 MB

What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888033...ries_of_Process_Plant_Disasters__4th_ed._.rar 12.58 MB

Learning From Accidents
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/KLETZ__T._A.__2001_._Learning_from_Accidents__3rd_ed._.rar 1.15 MB

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888672...ystems_Containing_Flexible-Chain_Polymers.rar 13.36 MB

Gas Purification
http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/KOHL__A._L.__1997_._Gas_Purification__5th_ed._.rar 27.02 MB

Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20891152...he_Process_Industries__2nd_ed.___3_vols._.rar 24.73 MB

Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
http://rapidshare.de/files/20892293..._Pumps_-_Design_and_Application__2nd_ed._.rar 32.96 MB

Electrostatic Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/LUETTGENS__G.__1997_._Electrostatic_Hazards.rar 1.58 MB 

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 39.12 MB

Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880..._Handbook_for_Health_and_Safety__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001...stry_of_Petrochemical_Processes__2nd_ed._.rar 4.46 MB

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615...ipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_Handbook__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB

Pressure Vessel Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/MOSS__D._R.__2003_._Pressure_Vessel_Design_Manual__3rd_ed._.rar 9.20 MB

Crystallization
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902115/MULLIN__J._W.__2001_._Crystallization__4th_ed._.rar 4.96 MB

Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244..._to_the_Concepts__Systems__etc.__5th_ed._.rar 6.67 MB

Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902370..._Naturally_Fractured_Reservoirs__2nd_ed._.rar 5.53 MB

Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608...imator_s_Piping_Man-Hour_Manual__5th_ed._.rar 11.34 MB

Pipe Drafting & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/PARISHER__R._A.__2001_._Pipe_Drafting_and_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 71.81 MB

Pipe Line Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212...rrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Adhesion Science & Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904876...dhesion_Science_and_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 31.64 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905047...Modeling_for_Chemical_Reactor_Engineering.rar 7.53 MB

Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905929..._An_Introduction_to_Materials_in_Medicine.rar 36.68 MB

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202...onmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.rar 11.17 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246...ichardson_s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_4.rar 1.42 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540...s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_2__5th_ed._.rar 12.06 MB

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792..._Shale_Shakers_and_Drilling_Fluid_Systems.rar 10.73 MB

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907133...uid_Catalytic_Cracking_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 12.64 MB

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573...ess_Safety_-_Learning_from_Case_Histories.rar 17.14 MB

Pumping Station & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908257/SANKS__R._L.__1998_._Pumping_Station_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 24.04 MB

Introduction to Colloid & Surface Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741...o_Colloid_and_Surface_Chemistry__4th_ed._.rar 15.82 MB

Mathematica by Example
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908852/ABELL__M._L.__1993_._MATHEMATICA_By_Example__rev._ed._.rar 3.12 MB

Heat Transfer Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/BEJAN__A.__2003_._Heat_Transfer_Handbook.rar 19.49 MB

Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20910082/BIRD__R._B.__2001_._Transport_Phenomena__2nd_ed._.rar 18.93 MB

Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/CLAYDEN__J.__2001_._Organic_Chemistry.rar 31.60 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370...cal_Engineering_Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar 3.99 MB

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911519...CA_-_Programming_methods_and_applications.rar 3.58 MB

Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911689...s_Using_MATLAB_and_Spreadsheets__2nd_ed._.rar 4.24 MB

Handbook of Thermal Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/KREITH__F.__1999_._The_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermal_Engineering.rar 32.87 MB

Computer Science with Mathematica
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913117/MAEDER__R._E.__1999_._Computer_Science_with_MATHEMATICA.rar 4.59 MB

Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956...atics_and_Modeling_for_Chemical_Engineers.rar 20.78 MB

Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice
http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753..._Analysis_-_Theory_and_Practice__3rd_ed._.rar 17.37 MB

Corrosion
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/SHREIR__L._L.__1993_._Corrosion__3rd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 43.23 MB

Chemical Process - Design & Integration
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/SMITH__R.__2005_._Chemical_Process_Design_and_Integration.rar 0.31 MB

Renewable Energy
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/SORENSEN__B.__2003_._Renewable_Energy__3rd_ed._.rar 18.34 MB

Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490...als_-_Macroscopic_and_Microscopic_Aspects.rar 3.70 MB

Solid-Liquid Separation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/SVAROVSKY__L.__2000_._Solid-Liquid_Separation__4th_ed._.rar 3.31 MB

Pipeline Pigging Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415...1_._Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar 18.02 MB

Modelling in Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918838...ansport_Phenomena_-_A_Conceptual_Approach.rar 6.82 MB

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797...tive_Chemical_Hazards__6th_ed.___2_vols._.rar 6.06 MB

Techniques for Adaptive Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919943/VANDOREN__V._J.__2002_._Techniques_for_Adaptive_Control.rar 3.01 MB

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525...f_Cathodic_Corrosion_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar 11.99 MB

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173..._Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design.rar 35.97 MB

Environmental Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/WEINER__R._F.__2003_._Environmental_Engineering__4th_ed._.rar 8.13 MB

The MATHEMATICA Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922969/WOLFRAM__Stephen__2003_._The_MATHEMATICA_Book__5th_ed._.rar 7.77 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books 2*

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Handbook.rar] 5.31 MB

Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagrams
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927174...dbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams__4_vols._.rar] 82.31 MB

Valve Selection Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/ZAPPE__R._W.__1998_._Valve_Selection_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar 15.08 MB


Engineering Books - Part 3
Mechanical & Materials Related


ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models
http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449...hemical_Processes_-_Principles_and_Models.rar 1.59 MB

Engineering Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368...Engineering_Materials__2nd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 20.40 MB

****l Foams - A Design Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/ASHBY__M._F.__2000_._****l_Foams_-_A_Design_Guide.rar 3.81 MB

Know & Understand Centrifugal Pumps
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048993/BACHUS__L.__2003_._Know_and_Understand_Centrifugal_Pumps.rar 5.30 MB

Marine Structural Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21049767/BAI__Y.__2003_._Marine_Structural_Design.rar 8.47 MB

Practical Ship Hydronomics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21050842/BERTRAM__V.__2000_._Practical_Ship_Hydrodynamics.rar 1.81 MB

Engineering Mathematics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21051025/BIRD__J.__2003_._Engineering_Mathematics__4th_ed._.rar 3.79 MB

Computational Fluid Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21052513...id_Dynamics_-_Principles_and_Applications.rar 7.31 MB

Machinery Component Maintenance & Repair
http://rapidshare.de/files/21055043...omponent_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 9.65 MB

Major Process Equipment - Maintenance & Repair
http://rapidshare.de/files/21057535...quipment_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 13.56 MB

Improving Machinery Reliability
http://rapidshare.de/files/21058795...Improving_Machinery_Reliability__3rd_ed._.rar 13.91 MB

Designing Capable & Reliable Products
http://rapidshare.de/files/21060394...._Designing_Capable_and_Reliable_Products.rar 17.21 MB

Gas Turbine Engeering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061023...as_Turbine_Engineering_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 9.28 MB

Helicopter Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061464..._Bramwell_s_Helicopter_Dynamics__2nd_ed._.rar 4.94 MB

****ls Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552...Smithells_****ls_Reference_Book__7th_ed._.rar 28.86 MB

Light ****ls Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/BRANDES__E._A.__1998_._Smithells_Light_****ls_Handbook.rar 1.47 MB

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346...-Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook__11th_ed._.rar 7.12 MB

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/BROWN__J._R.__2000_._Foseco_Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook.rar 3.69 MB

Plastics Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/BRYDSON__J._A.__1999_._Plastics_Materials__7th_ed._.rar 45.39 MB

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665...arbon_Materials_for_Advanced_Technologies.rar 9.38 MB

Guide to Ship Repair Estimates
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068750...e_to_Ship_Repair_Estimates_-_In_Man-Hours.rar 0.94 MB

Physical ****llurgy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/CAHN__R._W.__1996_._Physical_****llurgy__4th_ed.___3_vols._.rar 57.57 MB

The Coming Materials Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/CAHN__R._W.__2001_._The_Coming_of_Materials_Science.rar 9.82 MB

Introduction to Space Sciences & Spacecraft Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073501...pace_Sciences_and_Spacecraft_Applications.rar 3.68 MB

Castings - The New ****llurgy of Cast ****ls
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781...e_New_****llurgy_of_Cast_****ls__2nd_ed._.rar 8.74 MB

Biaxial-Mutiaxial Fatigue & Fracture
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074044...._Biaxial-Multiaxial_Fatigue_and_Fracture.rar 9.15 MB

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/CARSON__P.__2002_._Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074477/CARVILL__J.__1993_._Mechanical_Engineer_s_Data_Handbook.rar 10.74 MB

****l Machining - Theory & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/CHILDS__T.__2000_._****l_Machining_-_Theory_and_Applications.rar 2.42 MB

A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074700...o_the_Collision_Avoidance_Rules__6th_ed._.rar 3.10 MB

Plastics Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/CRAWFORD__R._J.__1998_._Plastics_Engineering__3rd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB

Ship Stability for Masters & Mates
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075368...Stability_for_Masters_and_Mates__5th_ed._.rar 5.00 MB

Fluid Mechanics - Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075455...hermodynamics_of_Turbomachinery__4th_ed._.rar 2.67 MB

Fiber Fracture
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075707/ELICES_M.__2002_._Fiber_Fracture.rar 7.58 MB

Carbon Nanotubes
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075899/ENDO__M.__1996_._Carbon_Nanotubes.rar 6.13 MB

Ship Construction
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076376/EYRES__D._J.__2001_._Ship_Construction__5th_ed._.rar

The Motor Vehicle
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076945/GARRETT__T._K.__2001_._The_Motor_Vehicle__13th_ed._.rar

Handbook of Production Management Methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/21087968/HALEVI__G.__2001_._Handbook_of_Production_Management_Methods.rar

Advance Vehicle Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088382/HEISLER__H.__2002_._Advanced_Vehicle_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar

Lightweight Electric Hybrid Vehicle
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088826...ightweight_Electric_Hybrid_Vehicle_Design.rar

Advanced Gas Turnie Cycles
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089021/HORLOCK__J._H.__2003_._Advanced_Gas_Turbine_Cycles.rar 2.76 MB

Aerodynamics for Engineerng Students
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089629...namics_for_Engineering_Students__5th_ed._.rar 9.21 MB

Seamanship Techniques
http://rapidshare.de/files/21090957/HOUSE__D._J.__2001_._Seamanship_Techniques__2nd_ed._.rar 20.40 MB

Automotive Quality Systems Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091201/HOYLE__D.__2000_._Automotive_Quality_Systems_Handbook.rar 2.20 MB

ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091332...O_9000_Quality_Systems_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar 2.64 MB

ISO 9000 2000 - An A-Z Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091364/HOYLE__D.__2003_._ISO_9000__2000_-_An_A-Z_Guide.rar 0.77 MB

Engineering Rock Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092106/HUDSON__J._A.__2000_._Engineering_Rock_Mechanics__2_vols._.rar 16.01 MB

Aircraft Design Projects for Engineering Students
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092183..._Design_Projects_for_Engineering_Students.rar 1.97 MB

Failure Analysis Case Studies
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/JONES__D._R._H.__2001_._Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar 8.43 MB

Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092904...Industrial_Wastewater_Recovery_and_Re-Use.rar 5.58 MB

Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093194...Interfaces_in_Fiber_Reinforced_Composites.rar 6.45 MB

Introduction to Power Fluid Flow
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093356/KING__R._P.__2002_._Introduction_to_Practical_Fluid_Flow.rar 3.52 MB

Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/KUNDU__P._K.__2001_._Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar 20.55 MB

Introduction to Continuum Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095360...oduction_to_Continuum_Mechanics__3rd_ed._.rar 12.18 MB

Project Planning & Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095807/LESTER__A.__2003_._Project_Planning_and_Control__4th_ed._.rar 7.15 MB

A Guide to MS Excel 2002 for Scientists & Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096151...02_for_Scientists_and_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar 5.43 MB

Mechanics for Sheet ****l Forming
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273...echanics_of_Sheet_****l_Forming__2nd_ed._.rar 1.90 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097319/MARGHITU__D._B.__2001_._Mechanical_Engineer_s_Handbook.rar 15.25 MB

Aeronautical Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097449/MATTHEWS__C.__2001_._Aeronautical_Engineer_s_Data_Book.rar 2.00 MB

Beginning Autocad 2002
http://rapidshare.de/files/21098216/MCFARLANE__B.__2002_._Beginning_AutoCAD_2002.rar 10.85 MB

Modelling with Autocad 2002
http://rapidshare.de/files/21099053/MCFARLANE__B.__2002_._Modelling_with_AutoCAD_2002.rar 11.71 MB

Marine Auxilliary Machinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21101172/MCGEORGE__H._D.__1995_._Marine_Auxiliary_Machinery__7th_ed._.rar 29.69 MB

Aircraft Structures for Engineerig Students
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102717...ctures_for_Engineering_Students__3rd_ed._.rar 19.57 MB

Industrial Control Wiring Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102801...Industrial_Control_Wiring_Guide__2nd_ed._.rar 1.09 MB

Root Cause Failure Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis.rar 10.68 MB

Vibration Fundamentals
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104156/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Vibration_Fundamentals.rar 8.84 MB

An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104424...ction_to_Predictive_Maintenance__2nd_ed._.rar 2.52 MB

Plant Engineering Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/MOBLEY__R._K.__2003_._Plant_Engineering_Handbook.rar 13.85 MB

Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106047...oblasting_and_Coating_of_Steel_Structures.rar 3.29 MB

****l Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_****llic Inclusions
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567..._Small_Defects_and_Non****llic_Inclusions.rar 6.76 MB

The Tribology Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108113/NEALE__M._J.__1995_._The_Tribology_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB

Statistical Process Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108247/OAKLAND__J._S.__2003_._Statistical_Process_Control__5th_ed._.rar 2.20 MB

The Material Science of Thin Films
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109526/OHRING__M.__1991_._The_Materials_Science_of_Thin_Films.rar 20.35 MB

Tyre Mechanics & Vehicle Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109924/PACEJKA__H._B.__2002_._Tyre_Mechanics_and_Vehicle_Dynamics.rar 6.64 MB

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/POPE__J._E.__1996_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Mechanical_Engineers.rar 18.11 MB

Basic Ship Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111966/RAWSON__K._J.__2001_._Basic_Ship_Theory__5th_ed.___2_vols._.rar 7.08 MB

The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Priciples
http://rapidshare.de/files/21112682...hassis_-_Engineering_Principles__2nd_ed._.rar 12.61 MB

Understanding Automotive Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21113600...standing_Automotive_Electronics__5th_ed._.rar 16.51 MB

Safety at Work
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114121/RIDLEY__J.__2002_._Safety_at_Work__6th_ed._.rar 8.76 MB

Plastics Engineered Product Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114691/ROSATO__D._V.__2003_._Plastics_Engineered_Product_Design.rar 9.44 MB

Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115723...hanisms_for_Automated_Machinery__2nd_ed._.rar 9.25 MB

Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115827...sign_for_Efficiency_and_Economy__2nd_ed._.rar 1.37 MB

Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters
http://rapidshare.de/files/21116151...ng_the_Efficiency_of_Catalytic_Converters.rar 5.72 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21118756...ical_Engineer_s_Reference_Book__12th_ed._.rar 34.59 MB

Engineering Tribology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134578/STACHOWIAK__G._W.__2000_._Engineering_Tribology__2nd_ed._.rar 9.27 MB

Tribology in Machine Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134840/STOLARSKI__T._A.__1990_._Tribology_in_Machine_Design.rar 5.63 MB

The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes
http://rapidshare.de/files/21135045...cience_and_Technology_of_Carbon_Nanotubes.rar 3.36 MB

Introduction to Marine Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21136558...roduction_to_Marine_Engineering__2nd_ed._.rar 32.19 MB

Electronic Navigation
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137248/TETLEY__L.__2001_._Electronic_Navigation_Systems__3rd_ed._.rar 15.58 MB

3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/TONG__L.__2002_._3D_Fibre_Reinforced_Polymer_Composites.rar 4.88 MB

Refrigeration & Air conditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603...rigeration_and_Air-Conditioning__3rd_ed._.rar 3.72 MB

Introduction to Naval Architecture
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138239...roduction_to_Naval_Architecture__3rd_ed._.rar 17.29 MB

Mechanics & Analysis of Composite Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138457...anics_and_Analysis_of_Composite_Materials.rar 5.57 MB

Practical Ship Designs
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139123/WATSON__D._G._M.__1998_._Practical_Ship_Design.rar 20.10 MB

TPM - A route to World Class Performance
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139461..._TPM_-_A_Route_to_World-Class_Performance.rar 9.35 MB

Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139937...Diesel_Engines_and_Gas_Turbines__8th_ed._.rar 12.53 MB

Practical Design of Ships & Other Floating Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140446...ps_and_Other_Floating_Structures__vol._1_.rar 13.47 MB

Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779..._to_Develop_Carbon_Science_and_Technology.rar 9.18 MB

The Finite Element Method
http://rapidshare.de/files/21142390...Finite_Element_Method__5th_ed.___3_vols._.rar 15.96 MB

The Theory & Design of Air Cushion Craft
http://rapidshare.de/files/21144432/YUN__L.__2000_._Theory_and_Design_of_Air_Cushion_Craft.rar 43.99 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*book3*

Computer and Electrical


Linux Embedded & Real Time Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21308729...x_for_Embedded_and_Real-Time_Applications.rar 1.04 MB

Power Electronic Control in Electrical Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21308940..._Electronic_Control_in_Electrical_Systems.rar 6.23 MB 

Application of Non_Linear Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21309076..._._Applications_of_Nonlinear_Fiber_Optics.rar 3.83 MB 

Non-Linear Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21309199/AGRAWAL__G._P.__2001_._Nonlinear_Fiber_Optics__3rd_ed._.rar 2.49 MB 

Industrial Power Engineering & Applications Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310023...wer_Engineering_and_Applications_Handbook.rar 26.18 MB 

PC Troubleshooting Pocketbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310212..._PC_Troubleshooting_Pocket_Book__2nd_ed._.rar 3.32 MB 

Embedded Controller Hardware Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310241/ARNOLD__K.__2001_._Embedded_Controller_Hardware_Design.rar 0.91 MB 

Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310314...edded_Microprocessors_-_Real_World_Design.rar 2.57 MB 

Embedded Microprocessor Systems - Real Worlkd Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310640...sor_Systems_-_Real_World_Design__3rd_ed._.rar 11.11 MB 

Handbook of Medical Imaging Processing & Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/21311207...f_Medical_Imaging_Processing_and_Analysis.rar 19.54 MB 

Erbium Dope Fibre AMplifiers - Funda,mentals & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21311946..._Amplifiers_-_Fundamentals_and_Technology.rar 28.60 MB

Understanding Telephone Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312179...rstanding_Telephone_Electronics__4th_ed._.rar 8.58 MB 

Electrical Circuit Theory & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312336...l_Circuit_Theory_and_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar 5.22 MB 

Handbook of Image & Video Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312989/BOVIK__A.__2000_._Handbook_of_Image_and_Video_Processing.rar 26.62 MB 

RF Circuit Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313389/BOWICK__C.__1997_._RF_Circuit_Design.rar 16.03 MB 

Guide to Digital TV
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313540/BRICE__R.__2003_._Newnes_Guide_to_Digital_TV__2nd_ed._.rar 6.55 MB

Radio & Elctronics Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313647/BROWN__G.__2001_._Radio_and_Electronics_Cookbook.rar 4.54 MB 

Power Supply Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21308695/BROWN__M.__2001_._Power_Supply_Cookbook__2nd_ed._.rar 2.53 MB 

Practical Switching Power Supply Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313856/BROWN__M.__1990_._Practical_Switching_Power_Supply_Design.rar 8.37 MB

Telecommunications Demystified
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314189/NASSAR__C.__2000_._Telecommunications_Demystified.rar 2.51 MB 

Computer Busses - Design & Apllication
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314369..._Computer_Busses_-_Design_and_Application.rar 4.07 MB

Antenna Toolkit
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314481/CARR__J._J.__2001_._Antenna_Toolkit__2nd_ed._.rar 4.16 MB 

RF Components & Circuits
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314530/CARR__J._J.__2002_._RF_Components_and_Circuits.rar 1.89 MB 

Embedded FreeBSD Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314549/CEVOLI__P.__2002_._Embedded_FreeBSD_Cookbook.rar 0.70 MB 

Neural & Fuzzy Logic Control of Drives & POwer Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314625...Logic_Control_of_Drives_and_Power_Systems.rar 1.90 MB 

CMOS IC Layout - Concepts, Methodologies & Tools
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314818...yout_-_Concepts__Methodologies__and_Tools.rar 7.79 MB 

Introduction to Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314881/CRISP__J.__2001_._Introduction_to_Fiber_Optics__2nd_ed._.rar 2.04 MB 

Battery Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21315528/CROMPTON__T._R.__2000_._Battery_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar 27.50 MB 

High Frequenmcy & Microwave Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21315870..._High_Frequency_and_Microwave_Engineering.rar 14.32 MB

Fibre Optic Data Communications - Technological Trends & Advances
http://rapidshare.de/files/21316157...ation_-_Technological_Trends_and_Advances.rar 9.03 MB 

Handbook of Fibre Optic SData Communication
http://rapidshare.de/files/21316849..._Fiber_Optic_Data_Communication__2nd_ed._.rar 30.65 MB 

Electric Vehicle Battery Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21316871/DHAMEJA__S.__2001_._Electric_Vehicle_Battery_Systems.rar 0.95 MB 

The Digital COnsumer Technology Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21317233/DHIR__A.__2004_._The_Digital_Consumer_Technology_Handbook.rar 17.21 MB 

Tunable Lasers Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21317396/DUARTE__F._J.__1995_._Tunable_Lasers_Handbook.rar 7.76 MB 

WDM Technologies - ACtive Optical Components
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321156..._Technologies_-_Active_Optical_Components.rar 12.20 MB

Radio Frequency Transistors - Principles & Practical Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321305...ples_and_Practical_Applications__2nd_ed._.rar 6.77 MB

Designing Ebedded Internet Devices
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321394/EISENREICH__D.__2003_._Designing_Embedded_Internet_Devices.rar 3.44 MB 

Fibre Optic Cabling
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321449/ELLIOT__B.__2002_._Fiber_Optic_Cabling__2nd_ed._.rar 2.72 MB 

Handbook Digital SIgnal Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322178...nal_Processing_-_Engineering_Applications.rar 28.92 MB 

Observers in COntrol Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322294...rs_in_Control_Systems_-_A_Practical_Guide.rar 4.01 MB 

Adaptive Control Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322348/FENG__G.__1999_._Adaptive_Control_Systems.rar 2.06 MB 

Newnes Interfacing Companion
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322414/FISCHER-CRIPPS__A._C.__2002_._Newnes_Interfacing_Companion.rar 3.30 MB 

Introduction to Statstical Pattern Recognition
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322588...Statistical_Pattern_Recognition__2nd_ed._.rar 6.27 MB

The Art of Designing Embedded Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322840/GANSSLE__J._G.__1999_._The_Art_of_Designing_Embedded_Systems.rar 10.13 MB 

Miltimedia Communications - Directions & Innovations
http://rapidshare.de/files/21323711...mmunications_-_Directions_and_Innovations.rar 34.20 MB 

Modern Dictionary of Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324476...odern_Dictionary_of_Electronics__7th_ed._.rar 29.56 MB 

Essential JAva for Scientist & Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324525...sential_Java_for_Scientists_and_Engineers.rar 1.58 MB 

The JP Transformer Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324671...8_._The_J___P_Transformer_Book__12th_ed._.rar 5.16 MB 

Analog Circuits Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324741/HICKMAN__I.__1999_._Analog_Circuits_Cookbook__2nd_ed._.rar 1.76 MB 

Practical Radio Frequency Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324800...ctical_Radio-Frequency_Handbook__3rd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB 

Video Demystified - A Handbook for the Digital Engineer
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324964...ndbook_for_the_Digital_Engineer__3rd_ed._.rar 5.07 MB 

Dictionary of Video & Television Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21325022...ionary_of_Video_and_Television_Technology.rar 1.45 MB 

Introduction to Medical Electronics Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21325215...ction_to_Medical_Electronics_Applications.rar 7.18 MB 

Optical Fibre Telecommnication III
http://rapidshare.de/files/21326185...al_Fiber_Telecommunications_III__2_vols._.rar 28.97 MB 

Optical Fibre Telecommnication III
http://rapidshare.de/files/21327356...cal_Fiber_Telecommunications_IV__2_vols._.rar 33.46 MB 

Fibre Bragg Gratings
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328363/KASHYAP__R.__1999_._Fiber_Bragg_Gratings.rar 29.25 MB 

Mixed Signal & DSP Design Techniques
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328512/KESTER__W.__2003_._Mixed-Signal_and_DSP_Design_Techniques.rar 3.93 MB 

RF & Microwave Radiation Safety Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328672...owave_Radiation_Safety_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 4.24 MB 

Radar Systems Peak Detection & Tracking
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328734...adar_Systems__Peak_Detection_and_Tracking.rar 1.98 MB 

High Voltage Engineering - Fundamentals
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328875...tage_Engineering_-_Fundamentals__2nd_ed._.rar 4.14 MB 

Electrical Engineering Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21329879...ical_Engineer_s_Reference_Book__16th_ed._.rar 28.39 MB

Telecommunications Circuits & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21330385/LEVEN__A.__2000_._Telecommunications_Circuits_and_Technology.rar 2.20 MB 

A Wavelet Tour of Signal Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21333361...velet_Tour_of_Signal_Processing__2nd_ed._.rar 18.94 MB

Op Amps for Everyone
http://rapidshare.de/files/21333448/MANCINI__R.__2002_._Op_Amps_for_Everyone.rar 2.09 MB

Third Generation CDMA Systems for Enhanced data Services
http://rapidshare.de/files/21333754...n_CDMA_Systems_for_Enhanced_Data_Services.rar 7.72 MB

Practical Handbook of Photovoltaics - Fundamentals & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21334373...ovoltaics_-_Fundamentals_and_Applications.rar 16.39 MB

Bebop to the Boolean Boogie
http://rapidshare.de/files/21335174/MAXFIELD__C.__2002_._Bebop_to_the_Boolean_Boogie__2nd_ed._.rar 21.88 MB

Power Electronics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21335693/MAZDA__F.__1997_._Power_Electronics_Handbook__3rd_ed._.rar 12.19 MB 

Electrical Installations in Hazardous Area
http://rapidshare.de/files/21336850...ectrical_Installations_in_Hazardous_Areas.rar 28.37 MB 

Feature Extraction & Image Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21339068/NIXON__M._S.__2002_._Feature_Extraction_and_Image_Processing.rar 3.11 MB 

Programmable Controllers - An Engineer's Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21339917...ntrollers_-_An_Engineer_s_Guide__3rd_ed._.rar 17.90 MB

Troubleshooting Analog Circuits
http://rapidshare.de/files/21340525...its_-_With_Electronics_Workbench_Circuits.rar 11.48 MB

Power Electronics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21341543/RASHID__M._H.__2001_._Power_Electronics_Handbook.rar 20.68 MB 

Fuzzy Controllers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21341673/REZNIK__L.__1997_._Fuzzy_Controllers.rar 3.00 MB

Building A Successful Board Test Strategy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21342729..._Successful_Board-Test_Strategy__2nd_ed._.rar 20.61 MB

Photoreeactive Organic Thin Films
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345010/SEKKAT__Z.__2002_._Photoreactive_Organic_Thin_Films.rar 31.76 MB 

Audio Power AMplifier Design Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345202...Power_Amplifier_Design_Handbook__3rd_ed._.rar 3.83 MB

Audio & Hi-Fi Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345360/SINCLAIR__I._R.__1998_._Audio_and_Hi-Fi_Handbook__3rd_ed._.rar 3.74 MB 

Sensors & Transducers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345426/SINCLAIR__I._R.__2001_._Sensors_and_Transducers__3rd_ed._.rar 1.32 MB 

Digital Signal Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21346724...ctical_Guide_for_Engineers_and_Scientists.rar 16.65 MB

SMT Soldering Handbook - Surface Mount Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21346823...book_-_Surface_Mount_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar 2.10 MB 

Intellignt Communication Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21347627/TERASHIMA__N.__2001_._Intelligent_Communication_Systems.rar 14.69 MB 

OpAMps - Design, Application, & Troubleshooting
http://rapidshare.de/files/21348883...pplication__and_Troubleshooting__2nd_ed._.rar 23.04 MB 

Pattern Recognition
http://rapidshare.de/files/21349366/THEODORIDIS__S.__2002_._Pattern_Recognition__2nd_ed._.rar 10.14 MB 

Engineering Digital Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21351504/TINDER__R._F.__2000_._Engineering_Digital_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 39.70 MB 

Newsnes Data Communications Pocket Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21351545...Data_Communications_Pocket_Book__4th_ed._.rar 0.86 MB 

CE Conformity MArking & New APproach Directive
http://rapidshare.de/files/21351629...rmity_Marking_and_New_Approach_Directives.rar 1.64 MB 

Newnes Guide to Television & Video Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21352113...Television_and_Video_Technology__3rd_ed._.rar 8.62 MB 

Programming Microcontrollers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21352479...ogramming_Microcontrollers_in_C__2nd_ed._.rar 6.60 MB 

Fabricating Printed Circuit Boards
http://rapidshare.de/files/21352549/VARTERESIAN__J.__2002_._Fabricating_Printed_Circuit_Boards.rar 1.39 MB 

DSP Integrated Circuits
http://rapidshare.de/files/21353541/WANHAMMER__L.__1999_._DSP_Integrated_Circuits.rar 19.44 MB 

Newnes Electrical Engineer's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21354374/WARNE__D._F.__2000_._Newnes_Electrical_Engineer_s_Handbook.rar 15.47 MB

Analog Circuit Design - Art Science & Personalities
http://rapidshare.de/files/21355358..._Design_-_Art__Science__and_Personalities.rar 18.82 MB

The AR & Science of Analog Circuit Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21357527..._Art_and_Science_of_Analog_Circuit_Design.rar 23.07 MB 

EMC for Product Designers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21357692/WILLIAMS__T.__2001_._EMC_for_Product_Designers__3rd_ed._.rar 3.25 MB 

Analog & Digital Filter Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21357993...nalog_and_Digital_Filter_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 5.43 MB 

Newnes Radio & RF Engineering Pocket Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21358088..._and_RF_Engineering_Pocket_Book__3rd_ed._.rar 1.61 MB

Introduction to Information Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21359596/YU__F._T._S.__2001_._Introduction_to_Information_Optics.rar 30.12 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books 4*

Applied Aerodynamics Education
http://rapidshare.de/files/22492513...lied_Aerodynamics_Education__Aiaa-98-2791.pdf 0.19 MB

Aerodynamics, Aeronautics and Flight Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22492628...nd_Flight_Mechanics__Partial_Scan_p1-179_.pdf 3.43 MB

Missile Aerodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22493320/Nielsen_J.N._-_Missile_Aerodynamics__McGraw_Hill_1960_.pdf 19.87 MB

Airplane Aerodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495073...ics_and_Performance__DARcorporation_1997_.pdf 30.90 MB

Basic Helicopter Aerodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495355...opter_Aerodynamics__BSP_Prof._Books_1990_.pdf 8.60 MB

Introduction to Aerodynamics of Flight
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495598...Aerodynamics_Of_Flight__NASA_SP-367_1975_.pdf 6.89 MB

Aerodynamics of Cars
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495800/Unknown_-_Aerodynamics_of_cars__Notes_.pdf 0.17 MB

Basic Aerodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495850/US_Army_-_Basic_Aerodynamics_AL0966__US_Army_1994_.pdf 1.55 MB

Introduction to Helicopter Aerodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495932...mics_Workbook_CNATRA_P-401__US_Navy_2000_.pdf 2.06 MB

Airbus A3xx Simulator Systems Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496162/Airbus_A3xx_Simulator_-_Systems_Manual.pdf 8.05 MB

Aircraft Icing Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496177/Aircraft_Icing_Handbook__2000_CAA_.pdf 0.39 MB

Boeing Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496190/BDM_1054_-_Boeing_Design_Manual_-_Titanium_Alloys.pdf 0.20 MB

Efficient Viscous Design of Aircraft
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496203..._Of_Aircraft_Config_-_Aiaa-98-2539__NASA_.pdf 0.38 MB

Supermarine Spitfire
http://rapidshare.de/files/22502408/Vickers-Supermarine_Spitfire_Mk.I_V_-_Aero_Detail_8.pdf 41.88 MB

Analytical Mechanics of Aerospace Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503350...cal_Mechanics_of_Aerospace_Systems__2002_.pdf 8.03 MB

Architecture for Fiber Optic Sensors & Actuators in AIrcraft Propulsion Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503366..._Actuators_in_Aircraft_Propulsion_Systems.pdf 0.61 MB

How to Design, Build & Test Small Fuel Rocket Engines
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503503...quid-Fuel_Rocket_Engines__Rocketlab_1967_.pdf 6.13 MB

Elements of Gas Turbine Propulsion
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503702/Mattingly__Jack_D._-_Elements_Of_Gas_Turbine_Propulsion.pdf 9.10 MB

Gas Turbine Engines
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504660/US_Army_aviation_course_-_Gas_Turbine_Engines_AL0993.pdf 20.13 MB

Principles of Gasoline & Diesel Fuel Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504742...f_Gasoline_and_Diesel_Fuel_Systems_OD1620.pdf 3.83 MB

Principles of Internal Combustion ENgines
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504833...les_Of_Internal_Combustion_Engines_Od1619.pdf 3.65 MB

Engineering Design with Solid Works
http://rapidshare.de/files/22574619...sign_with_Solid_Works_2001Plus__SDC_2001_.pdf 2.50 MB

Enhancing CAD Drawing with Photoshop
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577080..._Cad_Drawings_With_Photoshop__Sybex_2005_.pdf 16.16 MB

Structural Design & Laying of Underground Drains
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577131...d_Laying_Of_Underground_Drains__DOT_1984_.pdf 0.78 MB

Structural Details in Concrete
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577434...s_In_Concrete__Blackwell_Scientific_1992_.pdf 7.43 MB

Bridge Design Manual 2000 - Hydraulic Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577467...al_-_Hydraulic_Design__Missouri_DoT_2000_.pdf 0.52 MB

Bridge Design Manual 2003
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577722/DoT_-_Bridge_Design_Manual__DOT_2003_.pdf 6.07 MB

Design Manual Metric
http://rapidshare.de/files/22578426/Dot_-_Design_Manual__Metric__2001__DoT_Washingtonstate_2001_.pdf 18.81 MB

Hydraulic Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22578798/DoT_-_Hydraulic_Design_Manual__DoT_Texas_2004_.pdf 6.58 MB

Masonry Instant Answers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22578929/Jaffe_-_Masonry_Instant_Answers__McGraw_Hill_2004_.pdf 2.49 MB

Plastics Engineering Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22579051...hapter_-_Injection_Moulding_of_Thermosets.pdf 1.86 MB

Advanced Polymer Processing Operations
http://rapidshare.de/files/22581055...olymer_Processing_Operations__Noyes_1998_.pdf 13.02 MB

Mechanics of Composite Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/22582166..._Materials_2nd_Ed_1999__Taylor___Francis_.pdf 41.66 MB

Mass Spectrometry of Polymers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22582491..._Mass_Spectrometry_of_Polymers__CRC_2002_.pdf 10.06 MB

Modern Polymers Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22583186/Harper_CA_-_Modern_Plastics_Handbook__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar 13.14 MB

Schaums Easy Outlines - General Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/22583214...Outlines__General_Chemistry__McGraw-Hill_.rar 1.04 MB

Organic CHemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/22584686...ganic_Chemistry_4th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_2001_.rar 28.75 MB

Handbook of Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/22584948..._of_Chemistry__15th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_1999_.rar 6.40 MB

Dictionary of Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/22584954/McGuinness__Ian_-_Dictionary_of_Organic_Chemistry__web_.rar 0.15 MB

Analysis & Control of Non_Linear Process SYstems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585069...Nonlinear_Process_Systems__Springer_2004_.pdf 3.55 MB

Process Systems Analysis & Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585423...and_Control__2nd_SI_Ed__McGraw_Hill_1991_.pdf 10.83 MB

Modern Control ENgineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585699...rol_Engineering_EE392__Course_Notes_2003_.pdf 8.45 MB

Dictionary of ENgineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585903...l_Dictionary_of_Engineering_2nd_Ed__2003_.pdf 5.54 MB

Introduction to Digital Audio
http://rapidshare.de/files/22586467...Digital_Audio__Butterworth_Heinmann_1994_.pdf 17.97 MB

Solid State Tesla Coil
http://rapidshare.de/files/22586498/_unknown__Solid_State_Tesla_Coil.pdf 0.81 MB

Thermal Analysis of a Transistor
http://rapidshare.de/files/22586882/Accillaro-Cidronali-Zani_-_Thermal_Analysis_of_a_Transistor.rtf 11.34 MB

Radar Technology Encyclopedia
http://rapidshare.de/files/22587310...chnology_Encyclopedia__Artech_House_1998_.pdf 10.12 MB

Broadband Telecommunciations Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22588606...ommunications_Handbook__Mcgraw-Hill_2000_.pdf 46.05 MB

The Satellite Coomunication Applications Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22588814...tions_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Artech_House_2004_.pdf 6.44 MB

Autopmated Fingerprint Indetification Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22589829...ntification_Systems__Academic_Press_2005_.pdf 3.41 MB

Electrical Engineering Dictionary
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590033...l_Engineering_Dictionary__CRC_Press_2000_.pdf 6.21 MB

Radar Systems Analysis & Design using MATLAB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590163...lysis_and_Design_Using_MatLab__CRC_Press_.pdf 6.01 MB

Engineer's Mini Notebook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590393/Mims_-_Engineer_s_Mini-Notebook__Radio_Shack_1988_.pdf 4.14 MB

Telecom Dictionary
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590752..._Telecom_Dictionary_20th__CMP_Books_2004_.chm 7.88 MB

Classical Electrodynamics for Undergraduates
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590761...Electrodynamics_for_Undergraduates__1997_.pdf 0.67 MB

WiFi Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590976....11b_Wireless_Networks__McGraw-Hill_2003_.chm 9.52 MB

Communications Satellites Gloabl Chnage Agents
http://rapidshare.de/files/22591603...bal_Change_Agents__Lawrence_Erlbaum_2004_.pdf 26.35 MB

The First Computers - History & Architectures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22591914...istory_and_Architectures__MIT_Press_2000_.pdf 12.62 MB

Electromagnetic Field Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/22592091...agnetic_Field_Theory__Upsilon_Books_2001_.pdf 1.04 MB

Electromagnetic Field Theory Exercises
http://rapidshare.de/files/22592102...eld_Theory_Exercises__Upsilon_Books_2001_.pdf 0.45 MB

Antenna Theory Analysis & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/22594524..._Design__2nd_Ed___John_Willey_1997_.part1.rar 97.66 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22595136..._Design__2nd_Ed___John_Willey_1997_.part2.rar 25.67 MB

Online Electronics School
http://rapidshare.de/files/22595425/Bertrand__Ron_-_Online_Electronics_School.rar 12.84 MB

Electromagnetism Lectures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22596246/Electromagnetism_Lectures.rar 30.37 MB

Radar Systems Analysis & Design Using MATLAB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22596605...lysis_and_Design_Using_MatLab__CRC_Press_.rar 11.37 MB

The Scientist's & ENgineer's Guide to DSP
http://rapidshare.de/files/22596902...uide_to_DSP_2nd_Ed__Cal._Tech._Pub._1999_.rar 9.07 MB

Fundamentals of Engineering Supplied Reference Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597035...ed_Reference_Handbook_5th_Ed__NCEES_2001_.pdf 4.58 MB

Engineering Acoustics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597051...Acoustics__[url]www.teicontrols.com_2000_.pdf[/url] 0.55 MB

Mechanical Conversions, Formulas, References
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597100...ersions__Formulas___References__From_Web_.pdf 1.19 MB

Environemntal Engineering Dictionary & Directory
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597161...Dictionary_and_Directory__CRC_Press_2001_.pdf 2.39 MB

Statistics for Environmental Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597392...nmental_Engineers_2nd_Ed__CRC_Press_2002_.pdf 7.55 MB

Fundamentals of Light Microscopy & Electric Imaging
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597532...scopy_and_Electronic_Imaging__Wiley_2001_.pdf 4.93 MB

The GALE Encylcopedia of Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/22598277...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol1__Gale_2004_.pdf 24.56 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22598889...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol2__Gale_2004_.pdf 19.07 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22599453...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol3__Gale_2004_.pdf 19.03 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22600149...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol4__Gale_2004_.pdf 21.61 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22600751...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol5__Gale_2004_.pdf 18.51 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22601331...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol6__Gale_2004_.pdf 16.00 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books part 5*

ANSYS - Methods of Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603291/ANSYS_-_Method_of_Analysis.rtf 9.58 MB

Finite Element Analysis of Structural Steelwork Beam to Column Bolted Connections
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603308...eelwork_Beam_to_Column_Bolted_Connections.pdf 0.41 MB

Generative Assembly Structural Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603346/Catia_-_Generative_Assembly_Structural_Analysis.pdf 1.17 MB

Generative Part Stress Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603437/Catia_-_Generative_Part_Stress_Analysis.pdf 2.16 MB

Computational Fluid Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603810...nal_fluid_dynamics__CUP__2002__T__1022s_.djvu 10.08 MB

Finite Element Modelling for Stress Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22605213...Modeling_For_Stress_Analysis__Wiley_1995_.pdf 38.94 MB

Coupled Structural Thermal Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22605219/Coupled_Structural-Thermal_Analysis_ANSYS__Uni_of_Alberta_.pdf 0.11 MB

Fracture Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22813750/Saouma__Victor_E._-_Fracture_Mechanics.rar 3.77 MB

Elementary Engineering - Fracture Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815056/Broek__David_-_Elementary_Engineering_Fracture_Mechanics.rar 15.09 MB

Fatigue Testing - Analysis, Theory & Practice
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815460..._Testing_and_Analysis_Theory_and_Practice.rar 4.89 MB

Finite Elements for Non_Linear Continua Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816076...onlinear_Continua___Structures__1997__4AH.rar 2.47 MB

Tutorials in Finite Element Analysis Using MSC-Patran-Nastran
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816116...is_Using_MSC-Patran-Nastran__Unknown__4AH.rar 0.67 MB

Tutorials in Finite Method using PRO Engineer & ANSYS
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816148...t_Method_using_Pro_ENGINEER_and_ANSYS_4AH.rar 0.32 MB

Structural Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816808..._Volume_1_-_Structural_Analysis__MSC__4AH.rar 1.81 MB

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2003
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818484...undary_Element_Method__Course_Notes_2003_.rar 0.80 MB

Fundamentals of Computational Fluid Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818667...f_Computational_Fluid_Dynamics__1999__4AH.rar 3.68 MB

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2001
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818740...ry_Element_Method__Course_Notes_2001__4AH.rar 0.95 MB

Fixed Grid Finite Element Analysis in Structural Design & Optimisation
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818759...in_Structural_design_and_Optimisation_4AH.rar 0.22 MB

Finite Element Method Programming with Mathematica - Airplane Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818806...tica__Airplane_Design___Course_Notes__4AH.rar 0.84 MB

Engineering - Structural ANSYS Tutorials
http://rapidshare.de/files/22820934/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part4.rar 44.77 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22825163/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part3.rar 97.66 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22828444/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part2.rar 97.66 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831191/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part1.rar 97.66 MB

The Finite Element Method Using Matlab
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831240/The_Finite_Element_Method_Using_Matlab_2nd_Ed_4AH.rar 1.02 MB

Finite Element Method Volumes 1, 2, 3
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832690...3__5th_Ed__Butterworth_Heinmann_2000__4AH.rar 54.93 MB

Finite Element Methods - Lectures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832715...ods_Lectures__Uni_of_Cincinnati_1998__4AH.rar 1.11 MB

Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833145...Mechanics__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999__4AH.rar 16.41 MB

Foundation of Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833543/Foundations_of_fluid_mechanics_4AH.rar 1.65 MB

Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834154...uid_Mechanics_4th_Ed__McGraw_Hill__v2_4AH.rar 25.08 MB

Fluid Mechanics Course Notes
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834255/Advanced_Fluid_Mechanics__Course_Notes__4AH.rar 3.71 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834355...echanics_2nd_Ed__Marcel_Drekker_2001__4AH.rar 3.93 MB

Foundations of FLuid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834438/Galavotti__G_-_Foundations_of_Fluid_Mechanics_4AH.rar 3.44 MB

Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835030/Kundu___Cohen_-_Fluid_Mechanics__Academic_Press_2002__4AH.rar 25.43 MB

Inetrmediate Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835794/Intermediate_Fluid_Mechanics__ME563_Course_Notes__4AH.rar 33.96 MB

A Course in Fluid Emchanics with Vector Field Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835824...ith_Vector_Field_Theory__Prieve_2000__4AH.rar 1.17 MB

Encyclopedia of Forensic Sciences
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837632...rensic_Sciences__Academic_Press_2000__4AH.rar 36.91 MB

Controlling HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837651/Schrag__R_-_Controlling_HVAC.pdf 0.57 MB

US Army Mechanical Design HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837657/US_Army_-_Mechanical_Design__HVAC_TM_5-810-1__US_Army_1991_.pdf 0.14 MB

US Army Refrigeration & Airconditioning IV Equipment Cooling
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837773..._Equipment_Cooling__Ed_A_OD1750__US_Army_.pdf 5.53 MB

Fundamentals of Heating Ventilating and Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837918...Air_Conditioning__Course_Notes_AE310__4AH.pdf 8.03 MB

Refrigeration & Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/22838488...n___Air_Conditioning_2nd_Ed__McGraw_Hill_.pdf 27.64 MB

HVAC Fundamentals Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22839377/Ashrae_1997_HVAC_Fundamentals_Handbook_4AH.pdf 42.96 MB

HVAC Applications Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840150/Ashrae_1999_HVAC_Applications_Handbook_4AH.pdf 36.28 MB

Fundamentals of Energy in Building
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840888/Glicksman_-_Fundamentals_of_Energy_in_Buildings__1997__4AH.rar 2.62 MB

US Air Force HAVC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840940/US_Air_Force_courses_-_HVAC_4AH.rar 2.52 MB

ASHRAE 2001 - HVAC Fundamentals HAndbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842749/ASHRAE_2001_HVAC_Fundamentals_handbook_4AH.rar 82.11 MB

US Army - Basic Hydraulic Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842788..._Basic_Hydraulic_Systems___Components_4AH.doc 1.57 MB

Hydraulic Fluids
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842978/Hodges__P.K.B_-_Hydraulic_Fluids__Arnold_1996__4AH.rar 7.36 MB

Time Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843039/Mancini_-_Time_Management__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 2.79 MB

Software Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843455...oject_Management_2nd_ed__McGraw_Hill__4AH.rar 18.06 MB

Management 101 - Five Functions of Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843460..._101_The_Five_Functions_of_Management_4AH.pdf 0.26 MB

Six Sigma in Non-Manufacturing
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843463/_unknown__Six_Sigma_in_Non-Manufacturing_4AH.pdf 0.04 MB

Comprehensive Intellectual Capital Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843545..._Management_Step_by_Step__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 3.01 MB

Past & Future of Information Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843616..._Systems__Butterworth-Heinemann_2004__4AH.pdf 3.04 MB

The Manager's Guide to Performance Review
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843855...erformance_Reviews__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 9.33 MB

Beginner's Guide to Advanced Marketing
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843863/Bangerter_-_Beginners_Guide_to_Advanced_Marketing__2000__4AH.pdf 0.22 MB

Quality Beyond Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843896...ix_Sigma__Butterworth_Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 0.93 MB

Essentials of Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843956..._of_Knowledge_Management__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 1.97 MB

Six Sigma Managers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843971/Briefcase_Books_-_Six_Sigma_Managers__McGraw-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.35 MB

What is Design for Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843976...is_Design_for_Six_Sigma__McGraw-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB

Project Management Methodologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844229/Charvat_-_Project_Management_Methodologies__Wiley_2003__4AH.chm 4.88 MB

The Power of Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844355/Chowdhury_-_The_Power_Of_Six_Sigma_4AH.pdf 0.06 MB

Six Sigma Team Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844766...e_Key_to_Project_Success__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 0.97 MB

Principles of Research
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844768/Einstein__Albert_-_Principles_Of_Research_4AH.pdf 0.01 MB

Patent, Copyright, & Trademark
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844930...ight_And_Trademark_6th_Ed__Nolo_2003__4AH.chm 6.29 MB

Engineering Stastics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845029...siness_Process_Improvement__www_2002__4AH.pdf 3.68 MB

Risk Management & Capital Adequacy
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845561...d_Capital_Adequacy__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 3.71 MB

Strategic Information Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845653...ment_3rd__Butterworth-Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 3.59 MB

The Evolutionary Project Manager's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845717/Gilb_-_The_Evolutionary_Project_Managers_Handbook__2002__4AH.pdf 0.80 MB

Six Sigma Business Scorecard
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846181/Gupta_-_Six_Sigma_Business_Scorecard__Mcgraw-Hill_2004__4AH.pdf 2.43 MB

Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846332/Heerkens_-_Project_Management__McGraw_Hill_2002__4AH.pdf 3.40 MB

Project Management Jumpstart
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846421/Heldman_-_Project_Management_JumpStart__Sybex_2003__4AH.chm 2.64 MB

Building the Data Warehouse
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846532/Inmon_-_Building_The_Data_Warehouse_3rd_Ed__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 4.11 MB

Fundamentals of Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846583...s_of_Project_Management__Amacom_1995__4AH.pdf 1.42 MB

Budgeting for Managers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846830...eting_For_Managers__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 8.52 MB

Project Management Practitioner's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847170...Practitioner_s_Handbook__Amacom_1998__4AH.pdf 2.49 MB

Death by Meeting - A Leadership FaBLE
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847197...eting_A_Leadership_Fable__Wiley_2003__4AH.chm 0.59 MB

IT Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847956/Marchewka_-_IT_Project_Managment__Wiley__4AH.pdf 9.92 MB

Six Sigma Tool Navigator - The MAster Guide for Teams
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849012...e_For_Teams__Productivity_Press_2003__4AH.chm 36.54 MB

Facilities Engineering Management Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849083...Project_Management_Manual__NASA_1999__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB

Economics - Teh Management Bible
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849158/Nelson___Economic_-_The_Management_Bible__Wiley_2005__4AH.pdf 2.29 MB

Statistical Process Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849481...l_5th_Ed__Butterworth_Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 2.73 MB

The Six Sigma Way
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849535..._The_Six_Sigma_Way__Mcgraw_Hill_2000__4AH.pdf 1.29 MB

The Six Sigma Project Planner
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850339...ma_Project_Planner__Mcgraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 2.20 MB

Finance for the Non-Financial Manager
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850477...-Financial_Manager__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 2.86 MB

The Active Manger's Toolkit
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850531..._Managers_Tool_Kit__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 1.69 MB

Radical Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850657...oject_Management__Prentice_Hall_2002__4AH.chm 3.87 MB

Six Sigma Continual Improvement for Businesses
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850922...sinesses__Butterworth_Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 2.71 MB

The Portable MBA in Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851008...BA_in_Project_Management__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 2.14 MB

Leaning into Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851400...ing_Into_Six_Sigma__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 0.57 MB

PM Glossary
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851424/Wideman_-_PMGlossary__PMForum_2000__4AH.chm 0.75 MB

Effective Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851784...ctive_Project_Management__Wiley_2003__4AH.chm 7.66 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books part 6*

Manufacturing
=============

Welding Manual - Basics of Gas, Arc, MIG, TIG, & Plasma Welding & Cutting
http://rapidshare.de/files/22936701/aynes_Storer-TheaynesWeldingManual_aynes199__4AH.pdf 10.04 MB

Springer Handbook of Nanotechnology
http://rapidshare.de/files/22938608...ok_of_Nano-technology__Springer_2003__4AH.rar 51.62 MB

Fabricators & Erectors Guide to Welded Steel Cobnstruction
http://rapidshare.de/files/22938664...eelConstruction_LincolnrcWelding1999__4AH.pdf 0.86 MB

ESAB Welding Handbook - Filler Materials for Manual & Automatic Welding
http://rapidshare.de/files/22939166/ESBWeldingandbook5Ed_ESB__4AH.pdf 13.80 MB

Guidelines to Gas Tunsten Arc Welding
http://rapidshare.de/files/22939275/GuidelinesToGasTungstenrcWelding_UG-21599__4AH.pdf 2.59 MB

Manufacturing Engineer's Reference Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22941825...eferenceBook_Butterworth-einmann1993__4AH.pdf 68.93 MB

Computer Numerical Control Programming Basics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22941883...ProgrammigBasics_IndustrialPress1999__4AH.pdf 1.19 MB

Computer Aided Design, Engineering & Manufacturing _ Optimization Methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/22942379..._Manufacturing_Vol_4__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.rar 11.53 MB

Welding Materials Handbook - Weling Materials & Techniques for the SEABEE Welder
http://rapidshare.de/files/22942719...ing_Materials_Handbook__US_Navy_1991__4AH.rar 0.77 MB

US Army Welding Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943287/TC9-32-USrmyWeldingManual_4AH.pdf 14.05 MB

CNC Programming
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943397/Unknown-CNCProgramming_4AH.pdf 0.23 MB

Lean Manufacturing & The Environment (US Environmental Protection Agency)
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943412/USEP-LeanManufacturingndTheEnviroment_USEP__4AH.pdf 0.38 MB

US Army Welding Operations Parts I & II
http://rapidshare.de/files/22936357/USrmycourse-WeldingOperations-PartIOD1651_4AH.pdf 3.11 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943507/USrmycourse-WeldingOperations-PartIIOD165_4AH.pdf 2.13 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books part7*

Mathematics
===========

Handbook of Mathematical Functions
http://rapidshare.de/files/22994671...book_of_Mathematical_Functions__1970__4AH.rar 58.72 MB

Schaum's Differential Equations Crash Course
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948830...tions_Crash_Course__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 6.51 MB

Introduction to Differential Topology
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948854...ferential_Topology__Course_Notes_UNY__4AH.pdf 0.36 MB

Dictionary of Classical Theoretical Mathematics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948942...oretical_Mathematics__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.pdf 1.93 MB

Mathematical Methods of Engineering Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948970...ethods_of_Engineering_Analysis__2000__4AH.pdf 0.47 MB

Dictionary of Analysis - Calculus & Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949103...fferential_Equations__CRC_Press_2000__4AH.rar 2.52 MB

Harmonic Analysis & Partial Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949170...is_And_Partial_Differential_Equations_4AH.pdf 1.16 MB

Engineering Statistics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949599/Engineering_Statistics_Handbook__Nist_Sematech_2003__4AH.pdf 10.38 MB

Introduction to Stochastic Differential Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949686...uations_v1.2__Berkeley_lecture_notes__4AH.pdf 0.95 MB

Trigonometry Demystified
http://rapidshare.de/files/22952672/Gibilisco_-_Trigonometry_Demystified__Mcgraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 67.17 MB

A First Course on Wavelets
http://rapidshare.de/files/22952957...t_Course_on_Wavelets__CRC_Press_1996__4AH.rar 4.75 MB

Algebra Demystified
http://rapidshare.de/files/22992263...ebra_Demystified__Mcgraw_Hill_2003__4AH2x.rar 1.33 MB

Linear Algebra
http://rapidshare.de/files/22954070/Hoffman___Kunz_-_Linear_Algebra__Prentice_Hall_1971__4AH.pdf 20.06 MB

Encyclopedic Dictionary of Mathematics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22958979...ematics_2nd_Ed__MIT_Press_1993__4AH.part1.rar 97.66 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22961486...ematics_2nd_Ed__MIT_Press_1993__4AH.part2.rar 57.30 MB

Schaums Outlines for Advanced Calculus
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972213...ed_Calculus_2nd_Ed__Mcgraw-Hill_2002__4AH.pdf 7.78 MB

Dictionary of Algebra, Arithmetic and Trigonometry
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972532...ic__and_Trigonometry__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.pdf 3.89 MB

Understanding Regression Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972676...nding_Regression_Analysis__Sage_1986__4AH.pdf 3.62 MB

Discrete Fourier Transform
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972814...er_Transform_-_Fast_Fourier_Transform_4AH.PDF 0.33 MB

Basic Elements of Real Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972877...ents_of_Real_Analysis__Springer_1998__4AH.pdf 1.24 MB

Fundamentals of Probability & Statistics for Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22973116...Statistics_for_Engineers__Wiley_2004__4AH.pdf 5.25 MB

Concise Encylcopedia of Mathematics Volumes 1-4
http://rapidshare.de/files/22978238...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_1__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 77.05 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22982915...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_2__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 76.48 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22986380...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_3__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 76.69 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22992189...clopedia_Mathematics_Vol_4__CRC_1999__4AH.pdf 72.54 MB

Standard Mathematical Tables & Formulas
http://rapidshare.de/files/22945647...nd_Formulae__31st_Ed__CRC_Press_2003__4AH.rar 12.13 MB

Mechanical Analysis & Design
============================

Advances in Mechanical Ventilation
http://rapidshare.de/files/22995029/Advances_in_Mechanical_Ventilation_4AH.pdf 0.31 MB

Analysis and Design of Flight Vehicles Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996505..._Design_Of_Flight_Vehicles_Structures_4AH.pdf 44.16 MB

Design for Construction
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996586...on__The_Steel_Construction_Institute__4AH.pdf 2.43 MB

Structural Elements Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996831...gn_Manual__Butterworth_Heinmann_1990__4AH.pdf 7.66 MB

Engineering Design and Liquid Process Piping
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996888...ocess_Piping__US_Army_Engineers_Corp__4AH.pdf 1.59 MB

FAG Bearings
http://rapidshare.de/files/22997425/FAG_Bearings_4AH.rar 17.27 MB

Mechanical ENgineering Vehicle Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/22997445...g_Vehicle_Design_ME481__Course_Notes__4AH.doc 0.34 MB

Structural And Stress Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22999328..._Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1996__4AH.rar 20.57 MB

How & Why Machines Work
http://rapidshare.de/files/22999512/MIT_Lectures_-_How_and_Why_Machines_Work_4AH.rar 5.76 MB

Illustrated Sourcebook of Mechanical Components
http://rapidshare.de/files/23001945...hanical_Components__McGraw_Hill_2000__4AH.rar 70.87 MB

Structural Engineering Analysis - Desiogn I-V
http://rapidshare.de/files/23002226...nalysis___Design_I_-_V__Course_Notes__4AH.pdf 2.11 MB

Mechanisms & Mechanical Devices Sourcebook
http://rapidshare.de/files/23002869...s_Sourcebook_3rd_ed__McGraw-Hil_2001__4AH.rar 18.85 MB

Engineering Tribology
http://rapidshare.de/files/22995017...ribology__Butterworth-Heinemann_2001__4AH.pdf 9.27 MB


Mechanics - Statics & Dynamics
==============================

Classical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011866...echanics_3rd_ed__Addison_Wesley_2000__4AH.rar 43.62 MB

Advanced Engineering Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005172...ed_Engineering_Dynamics__Arnold_1997__4AH.pdf 9.68 MB

Introduction to Mechanics & Symmetry
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005348...tion_to_Mechanics_and_Symmetry__1998__4AH.pdf 2.90 MB

Elementary Mechanics & Thermodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011896/Norbury_-_Elementary_mechanics_and_thermodynamics_4AH.rar 0.88 MB

Solutions Manual for Mechanics & Thermodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005477...nual_for_mechanics_and_thermodynamics_4AH.pdf 0.56 MB

Introduction to Statics & Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005940..._and_Dynamics__Oxford_Uni_Press_2000__4AH.rar 11.03 MB

Classical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011921/Rosu_-_Classical_Mechanics__Los_Alamos_Archives_1999__4AH.rar 0.56 MB

Structure & Interpretation of Classical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23003289..._Classical_Mechanics__MIT_Press_2000__4AH.pdf 10.43 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books part 8*

Mechanics & Science of Materials
================================

Enginering Materials 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/23012681...nd_Ed__Butterworth___Heinmann_1996__4AH2x.rar 10.50 MB

Enginering Materials 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013113...nd_Ed__Butterworth___Heinmann_1998__4AH2x.rar 9.90 MB

Dictionary of Material Science & High energy Physics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23006953..._High_Energy_Physics__CRC_Press_2001__4AH.pdf 4.09 MB

Applied Materials Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/23006990..._Applied_Materials_Science__CRC_2001__4AH.pdf 1.56 MB

Mechanics of Materials Vol. 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008144...1__3rd_Ed__Butterworth_Heinmann_1997__4AH.pdf 38.89 MB

Mechanics of MAterials Vol.2
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008827...2__3rd_Ed__Butterworth_Heinmann_1997__4AH.pdf 23.88 MB

Dynamic Mechanical Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008915...s-A_Practical_Introduction__CRC_1999__4AH.rar 3.08 MB

Materials Science & Engineering - Mechanics of Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/23009062..._of_Materials__Course_Notes_MIT_1999__4AH.rar 5.01 MB

Concise Dictionary of Material Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013253...ary_of_Materials_Science__CRC_1999__4AH2x.rar 3.26 MB

Elasticity Theory Applications & Numerics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013467...merics__butterworth_heinemann_2004__4AH2x.rar 6.18 MB

Crystal Growth Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/23012372...stal_Growth_Technology__Wiley_2003__4AH2x.rar 13.53 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books part 9*

Feedback Control of Computing Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/23692068/JLHellerstein.rar.html
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/24370491...al_-_Feedback_Control_Of_Computing_System.rar 

Enclosure Fire Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24384022/0849313007.rar.html 

Archaeology of Weapons
Ewart Oakeshott | PDF | 16.74 MB | 384 Pages | ISBN 0486292886
http://rapidshare.de/files/24069698/EwartOakeshott.rar 

Title: Sustainable Development in Practice : Case Studies for Engineers and Scientists
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2004-09-20
Number Of Pages: 458
http://rapidshare.de/files/23854192/Sustainable_Development_in_Practice.rar.html 


Heinkel 111 luftwaffe Scale Aircraft Modeler | PDF | ~9MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22933856/Heinkel_111_luftwaffe_Aircraft_Modeler.rar

Lockheed P-38 J-L Lightning | PDF | ~21MB | 144 Pages | Robert Peczkowski
http://rapidshare.de/files/22637523/Lockheed_P-38_J-L_Lightning.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0WDE8LGC

MIG-015 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BJF03D7H

Morane-Saulnier N I V 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7GDH6G2B 

Naval Fighters 06 - F7U Cutlass 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=72UJLWAB 

Northtrop F-5E-F
http://rapidshare.de/files/20899027/Northtrop_F-5E-F.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z5B3EWU5

Bf-109G (Mushroom Model Special - Jellow Series - 6001) | Robert Peczkowski | ISBN 8388006843
http://rapidshare.de/files/22828151/Bf-109G.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IEL970FY

World War I Infantry In Color Photographs | L Mirouze | ISBN: 1861262884
http://rapidshare.de/files/22717780/WWI_Infantry_In_Colour_Photographs.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X9LISU0B

Reuploaded MU:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OPIAF7L7

Steel Master n 14 FlaK 41 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=42DV2OV9

AFV Modeller 9-6 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6LXIWVJX

F-18E F-18F Super Hornet 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LFY2J5IM

Mikhail Cherniakov, «An Introduction to Parametric Digital Filters and Oscillators»
ISBN: 0-470-85104-X | Wiley Publishing | 262 Pages | PDF | 2,6 Mb

Since the 1960s Digital Signal Processing (DSP) has been one of the most intensive fields of study in electronics. However, little has been produced specifically on linear non-adaptive time-variant digital filters. 

- The first book to be dedicated to Time-Variant Filtering 
- Provides a complete introduction to the theory and practice of one of the subclasses of time-varying digital systems, parametric digital filters and oscillators 
- Presents many examples demonstrating the application of the techniques 

An indispensable resource for professional engineers, researchers and PhD students involved in digital signal and image processing, as well as postgraduate students on courses in computer, electrical, electronic and similar departments.

http://rapidshare.de/files/22884927/intrparfilosc.rar.html



Pocius, «Surfaces, Chemistry and Applications, Volume 2 : Adhesion Science and Engineering»
Elsevier Science | ISBN 0444511407 | September 2002 | 11,9 Mb

Volume 1 focuses attention on the contribution of mechanical principles and solutions to understanding the fabrication, design, analysis and testing of adhesive bonds. Volume 2 deals with the other two disciplines that make up adhesion science, surface and chemistry. Two-volume set. 

http://depositfiles.com/files/105429/e0444511407a.rar.html

Password : www.blueportal.org


Commander J.J. Tall and Paul Kemp, HM Submarines In Camera 1901-1996. An Illustrated History of British Submarines
Blitz Editions | 1998 | ISBN: 1856054330 | PDF | 27mb

http://rapidshare.de/files/22735565/HMSubs.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru 



D. Tall, «Advanced Mathematical Thinking (Mathematics Education Library)»
Springer | ISBN 0792328124 | May 1994 | 316 Pages | 10 Mb

This book is the first major study of advanced mathematical thinking as performed by mathematicians and taught to students in senior high school and university. Its three main parts focus on the nature of advanced mathematical thinking, the theory of its cognitive development, and reviews of cognitive research. Topics covered include the psychology of advanced mathematical thinking, the processes involved, mathematical creativity, proof, the role of definitions, symbols, and reflective abstraction. The reviews of recent research concentrate on cognitive development and conceptual difficulties with the notions of functions, limits, infinity, analysis, proof, and the use of the computer. They provide a wide overview and an introduction to current thinking which is highly appropriate for the college professor in mathematics or the general mathematics educator. 

links: each file: 10 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/22600368/Advanced_Mathematical_Thinking.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22600927/Advanced_Mathematical_Thinking.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22602233/Advanced_Mathematical_Thinking.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22602890/Advanced_Mathematical_Thinking.part04.rar


Joseph F. White, ?High Frequency Techniques : An Introduction to RF and Microwave Engineering?
Wiley-IEEE Press | ISBN 0471455911 | 2004 Year | PDF | 10,58 Mb | 528 Pages

http://rapidshare.de/files/23814692/JFWhite.rar.html



Krishna M. Sivalingam (Editor), Suresh Subramaniam (Editor), ?Emerging Optical Network Technologies : Architectures, Protocols and Performance?
Springer | ISBN 038722582X | 2004 Year | PDF | 15,3 Mb | 454 Pages

http://rapidshare.de/files/23822093/KMSivalingam.rar.html


Title: Numerical Techniques in Electromagnetics, Second Edition
ISBN: 0849313953
Author: Matthew N. O. Sadiku
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2000-07-12
Number Of Pages: 760

Download link:
http://djvu.504.com1.ru:8019/WWW/4e7e3585167ebda0dcdb7fb0d6e53f53.djvu

Mirror:
http://rapidshare.de/files/7581621/..._Techniques_in_Electromagnetics_2nd.djvu.html


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books part 10*

Engineering Calculators for the Mobile Engineer

Thermodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344112/EngCalc.Thermodynamics.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Electrical
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344241/EngCalc.Electrical.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.87 MB

Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344343/EngCalc.Engineering.Calculator.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.63 MB

Financial
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344449/EngCalc.Financial.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.75 MB

Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344581/EngCalc.Fluid.Mechanics.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Heat & Mass Transfer
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344718/EngCalc.Heat.and.Mass.Transfer.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Heat Exchanger
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344848/EngCalc.Heat.Exchanger.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/24344973/EngCalc.HVAC.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Hydraulic
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345096/EngCalc.Hydraulic.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Lite - Electrical
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345216/EngCalc.Lite.Electrical..v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.78 MB

Lite - Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345345/EngCalc.Lite.Fluid.Mechanics.v1.1.ALL.PPC.Regged-CSCPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Lite - Heat & Mass Transfer
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345481....Mass.Transfer.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.84 MB

HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345620/EngCalc.Lite.HVAC.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Lite - Hydraulic
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345753/EngCalc.Lite.Hydraulic.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Lite - Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345881/EngCalc.Lite.Machine.Design.v1.1.ALL.PPC.Regged-CSCPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Lite - Mechanical
http://rapidshare.de/files/24345988/EngCalc.Lite.Mechanical.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Lite - Pipe Flow
http://rapidshare.de/files/24346111/EngCalc.Lite.Pipe.Flow.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.84 MB

Machine Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/24346240/EngCalc.Machine.Design.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Mechanical
http://rapidshare.de/files/24346414/EngCalc.Mechanical.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Pipe Flow
http://rapidshare.de/files/24346542/EngCalc.Pipe.Flow.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Pneumatic
http://rapidshare.de/files/24346654/EngCalc.Pneumatic.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Pulp & Paper
http://rapidshare.de/files/24346798/EngCalc.Pulp.and.Paper.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB

Structural
http://rapidshare.de/files/24346930/EngCalc.Structural.v1.1.All.PPC.Regged-aSxPDA.rar 2.85 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books part 11*

Engineering Books


SPecification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded ****l Arc Welding
http://rapidshare.de/files/24347064...trodes_for_Shielded_****l_Arc_Welding_4AH.rar 2.84 MB

Refrigeration Piping & Heat Transfer
http://rapidshare.de/files/24347309/ASME_B31.5__1992__Refrigeration_piping_and_heat_transfer_4AH.rar 5.54 MB

Specification for Bare Stainles Steel Welding Electrodes & Rods
http://rapidshare.de/files/24347784...ess_Steel_Welding_Electrodes_and_Rods_4AH.rar 2.11 MB

Eurocode 3 - Design of Steel Structures Part 1-8 General Design of Joints
http://rapidshare.de/files/24347908...1-8_General_-_Design_of_joints__2002__4AH.rar 2.19 MB

Eurocode 3 - Design of Steel Structures 1 DD eNV 1993
http://rapidshare.de/files/24348399...el_Structures_1__DD_ENV_1993-1-32001__4AH.rar 11.22 MB

****llic Materials Properties Development & Standization
http://rapidshare.de/files/24351605...opment_and_Standardization__FAA_2003__4AH.rar 70.36 MB

Composites Materials Handbook Vol4
http://rapidshare.de/files/24351661...Materials_Handbook_Vol4__US_DOD_1999__4AH.rar 1.08 MB

Underwater Cutting Welding Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/24355278...er_Cutting___Welding_Manual__US_Navy__4AH.rar 1.82 MB

Principles of Naval Weapons Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/24355454/Hall_-_Principles_of_Naval_Weapons_Systems_4AH.rar 3.20 MB

Frameworks for Complex System Development
http://rapidshare.de/files/24356355...x_System_Development__CRC_Press_2000__4AH.rar 17.78 MB

Advanced Thermodynamics for ENgineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/24357130...ynamics_for_Engineers__Wiley_1997__v2_4AH.rar 14.87 MB

Advanced Thermodynamics Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/24357853...dynamics_Engineering__CRC_Press_2002__4AH.rar 14.39 MB

Mechanical Engineering Handbook - Thermodynamic Cycles
http://rapidshare.de/files/24357873...Thermodynamic_Cycles__CRC_Press_1998__4AH.rar 0.18 MB

Thermodynamics & Statistical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24358107...ical_Mechanics_2nd_Ed__Springer_1997__4AH.rar 4.70 MB

A Guide to Entropy & the Second Law of Thermodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24358123...e_Second_Law_of_Thermodynamics__1998__4AH.rar 0.18 MB

Heat Transfer Textbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/24358521...book_3rd_Ed_-__Phlogiston_Press_2004__4AH.rar 7.62 MB

Thermodynamics & Introductory Statistical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24358559...ry_Statistical_Mechanics__Wiley_2004__4AH.rar 0.73 MB

Thermal Statistical Physics
http://rapidshare.de/files/24358642...___Statistical_Physics__course_notes__4AH.rar 1.58 MB

Advanced Thermodynamics for Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/24368829...eers_-_Chapter_1_State_of_Equilibrium_4AH.rar 0.49 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24368910...ers_-_Chapter_2_Availability___Exergy_4AH.rar 1.28 MB

Introduction to Themodynamics with Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/24369132...n_to_Thermodynamics_with_Applications_4AH.rar 2.32 MB

A First Course in String Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/24371182/Zwiebach_B._A_first_course_in_string_theory_T__369s_.rar 1.93 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 12*

Encyclopedia Of Astronomy And Astrophysics
Nature Publishing Group 2001 and Institute of Physics Publishing 2001
PDF 78.20MB+49.29MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25543072/EOAAA.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/25547375/EOAAA.part2.rar

Rob McAuley, Ian Johnston, The Battleships
Pan Macmillan | 2000 | ISBN: 0752218476 | PDF | 66mb

Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/24791315/battleships.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/24790971/battleships.part2.rar
password: www.AvaxHome.ru 


Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics - Solutions Manual
by M. J. Moran & H. N. Shapiro
http://rapidshare.de/files/24671607/Fundam-Eng-Thermodyn-Sol-Man_Moran_Shapiro.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/24674177/Fundam-Eng-Thermodyn-Sol-Man_Moran_Shapiro.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/24694154/Fundam-Eng-Thermodyn-Sol-Man_Moran_Shapiro.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/24702146/Fundam-Eng-Thermodyn-Sol-Man_Moran_Shapiro.part4.rar 

I. Chamber, Lance ?Handbook of GA?
http://www.paid4load.de/getfile.php?id=248
http://www.paid4load.de/getfile.php?id=249
http://www.paid4load.de/getfile.php?id=250

Title: Physicians Desk Reference. 59th Edition 2005. (Electronic Version CD-ROM).
http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=2a2851fc2c1de29123448ec9 

Programmable Logic Controllers: Programming Methods and Applications
http://www.uploading.com/?get=H3YFUBDE
pass : www.blueportal.org


Principles and Practice of Automatic Process Control
http://www.uploading.com/?get=VF80HC01
pass : www.blueportal.org


Simplicity
http://rapidshare.de/files/24153481/DeBono_Simplicity.rar
Password : www.AvaxHome.ru

Real Science : What it Is and What it Means
http://rapidshare.de/files/25512182/ReaSciWhaMea.rar.html
Password: booksforpeople.com

Planning and Installing Bioenergy Systems : A Guide for Installers, Architects and Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/24613850/Planning_Installing_Bioenergy_Systems.rar

Title: Thermodynamics and Statistical Mechanics (Classical Theoretical Physics)
Author: Walter Greiner
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2001-11-14
Number Of Pages: 463
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/14965432/Thermodinamics_and_statistical_mechanics.djvu.html

Title: Numerical Mathematics
Author: Alfio Quarteroni, Riccardo Sacco, Fausto Saleri,
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2000-04-21
Number Of Pages: 680
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/13964410/Numerical_mathematics.rar.html

Title: Advanced Thermodynamics Engineering
Author: Kalyan Annamalai
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2001-08-31
Number Of Pages: 816
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/5858204/Advanced_thermodynamics_engineering.rar.html

Title: Advanced Thermodynamics for Engineers
ISBN: 047023718X
Author: D. E. Winterbone
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1996-12
Number Of Pages: 352
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/17755258/5K200604080042.rar.html
PASSWORD: A11tu06aTfE1

Title: Process Systems Analysis and Control
Author: Donald R Coughanowr
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585423...and_Control__2nd_SI_Ed__McGraw_Hill_1991_.pdf 


Title: Handbook of Nonlinear Partial Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/15298229...lDifferential_EquationsforEngineers_muyac.rar


Op Amp Applications Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/24631676/Op_Amp_Apps_Handbook.rar

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/46441500944a656644aea0/Op Amp Apps Handbook.rar.html 


Advanced Engineering Mathematics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/16785931/AdvancedEngineeringMathematics_muya.rar 

Statistics for the Life Sciences
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IENAJYVT
pass:cuttlas 

The Illustrated Directory Of Warships From 1860 To The Present
http://rapidshare.de/files/24068306/Salamander.rar


Advanced Mathematics and Mechanics Applications Using MATLAB, Third Edition
Author: H. B. Wilson
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2002-09-17
Number Of Pages: 696
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/105666436244a42450ba199/uploaded_4_ebooksclub.org__158488262X.rar.html 

Branka Vucetic, Jinhong Yuan, Branka Vucetic , Jinhong Yuan, ?Space-Time Coding?
Wiley | ISBN 0470847573 | 2003 Year | PDF | 4,7 Mb | 352 Pages
http://rapidshare.de/files/24258847/BVucetic.rar.html

National Electrical Code Handbook 10th Edition 2005
1333 pages | PDF | 88.9 Mb (uncompressed)
Index - 25 Kb
download From OxyShare:
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/58150830844a2337cdebe10.78318550/NECindex.pdf.html

Part 1/2 42.40 - Mb
Part 2/2 39.16 - Mb

You are welcome to download From OxyShare:
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/181755500144a2337ce1e338.01261207/XNEH-QKJ3-022.part1.rar.html
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/165062637444a2337ce22098.11789353/XNEH-QKJ3-022.part2.rar.html


Tons of Mechanical Engineering ebooks
EBOOK ******* LIST
http://rapidshare.de/files/24237794/list.txt.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/24201801/mech.part01.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24207410/mech.part02.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24212454/mech.part03.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24217538/mech.part04.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24221536/mech.part05.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24224538/mech.part06.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24195395/mech.part07.rar.html 63.32 MB



Michael F.O'Brien & Norman Sibley, "The Photographic Eye – Learning to See with a Camera"
Davis Publications, Inc., | ISBN 0-87192-283-5 | PDF | 357 Pages | 14,2 Mb
http://rapidshare.de/files/24439533/Photo_eye.rar

Practical Electronics For Inventors
Paperback: 604 pages
Publisher: McGraw-Hill/TAB Electronics; 1 edition (April 15, 2000)
Language: English
ISBN: 0070580782
Format : PDF - 110 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/23843552/PEFI_MAZ.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/23844620/PEFI_MAZ.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/23841908/PEFI_MAZ.part3.rar.html

American Spyplanes (Combat Aircraft Series, # 4)
Osprey Pub | ISBN 085045719X | PDF | 48 Pages | 7.76 Mb
http://rapidshare.de/files/24481028/AmSpy.rar

Marty Brown - Power Supply Cookbook
Newnes | 2nd Edition | 2001 | 278 pages | 3.22 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24543721/marbropowsupcook.rar
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/67932110844a4fad2df7cb0.86236617/marbropowsupcook.rar.html

Electromagnetic Modeling by Finite Element Methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/24556631/0824742699.rar.html

George Odian, ?Principles of Polymerization? (4th edition)
Wiley | ISBN 0471274003 | 2004 Year | PDF | 4,32 Mb | 832 Pages
http://rapidshare.de/files/24590493/GOdian.rar.html

Ilan Marek (Editor), "Titanium and Zirconium in Organic Synthesis"
Wiley-VCH | ISBN 3527304282 | 2002 Year | PDF | 3,62 Mb | 537 Pages
http://rapidshare.de/files/24503330/IMarek.rar.html


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 13*

Analysis and Design of Analog Integrated Circuits (4th Edition)
http://rapidshare.de/files/13410337...Circuits__2001__4Ed_OCR_7.0-2.6_LotB.pdf.html

Mathematical and Physical Data Equations and Rules of Thumb - new edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/22677922...ysical_Data__Equations_and_Rules_of_Thumb.rar

Discrete Mathematics for New Technology, Second Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/18301316...r.New.Technology.Second.Edition.eBook-EEn.rar 

Batteries in a Portable World: A Handbook on Rechargeable Batteries for Non-Engineers, Second Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/8800611/Cadex_Electronics_-_Batteries_in_a_Portable_World_MAZ.rar

Ultra Low-Power Electronics and Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/7434632/Ultra_Low-Power_Electronics_and_Design_-_2004_MAZ.rar.html

Reliability, Maintainability and Risk, Seventh Edition : Practical Methods for Engineers including Reliability Centred Maintenance and Safety-Related Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22336230/Reliability__Maintainability_and_Risk_KINGDWARF.zip.html 

New Dictionary Of The History Of Ideas
http://rapidshare.de/files/25024917/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25025831/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25026583/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25027776/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25028677/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25029644/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_5.rar.html

The Emotionally Intelligent Manager : How to Develop and Use the Four Key Emotional Skills of Leadership
http://rapidshare.de/files/25164534/The_Emotionally_Intelligent_Manager.rar

Electronic Packaging Handbook 13.19 MB Q) 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20307533/Blackwell_GR__Electronic_Packaging_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar 

Biomedical Engineering Handbook 49.03 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309732...al_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__CRC_2000_.rar 

Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996...plications_of_Ultrasonic_Waves__CRC_2002_.rar 

Very Large Scale Integration Handbook 31.72 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311048/Chen_-_VLSI_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999_.rar 

Systems Analysis and Design 5.89 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311252/Davis___Yen_-_Systems_Analysis_And_Design__CRC_Press_1998_.rar 

The Electrical Engineering Handbook 71.02 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20313482...cal_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar 

Ocean Engineering Handbook 14.98 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319176...ean_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar 

Shock and Vibration Handbook 11.54 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319399...ration_Handbook_5th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_2002_.rar 

Handbook of Mass Measurement 3.38 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319467...-_Handbook_of_Mass_Measurement__CRC_2002_.rar 

Handbook of Thermal Engineering 33.69 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20320181..._of_Thermal_Engineering__CRC_Press__2000_.rar 

Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning 29.22 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20320812..._and_Air_Conditioning__CRC_Press_2001__v2.rar 

Machinery Handbook 40.11 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321727/Machinery_s__handbook_26th_ed__Industrial_Press_.rar 

Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/Mathers_-_Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys__CRC_2002_.rar 

Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247...lure_Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999_.rar 

Handbook of Inorganic Chemical 6.76 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322418...of_inorganic_chemicals__McGraw_Hill_2003_.rar 

Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook 23.34 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322942...l_Engineering_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_2000_.rar f

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168..._Corrosion_Engineering__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar 

Electromagnetics Handbook 4.33 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323266...lectromagnetics_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar 

Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742..._Die_Repair_Welding__William_Andrew_1999_.rar 

Handbook of Thermodynamic Data of Co-Polymer Solutions 1.61 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20324777...a_of_Copolymer_Solutions__CRC_Press_2000_.rar 

Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 30.59 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20325692...mical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Noyes_.rar 

Structural Engineering Handbook 28.23 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20326475..._Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999__v3.rar 

Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration 14.56 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20326933...ng_and_Refrigeration_2nd_Ed__McGraw_Hill_.rar 

Agrochemical Pesticide Safety Handbook 25.25 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20327619...esticide_Safety_Handbook__CRC_Press_1998_.rar 

American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers Handbooks 216MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20339544/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20343988/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20335259/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part3.rar 

Chemical Engineer's Handbook 231MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part3.rar 

Earthquake Engineering Handbook 134MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20355008...gineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20356653...gineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part2.rar 

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 118MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20361602...neer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20362570...neer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part2.rar 

Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798...d_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171...d_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part2.rar 

Pipelines & Risers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar 7.01 MB 

Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894...g_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar 25.38 MB 

Turboexpanders & Process Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/BLOCH__H._P.__2001_._Turboexpanders_and_Process_Applications.rar 9.26 MB 

Fundamentals of Air Polution 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363...._Fundamentals_of_Air_Pollution__3rd_ed._.rar 18.18 MB 

Instrumentation Reference Book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/BOYES__W.__2002_._Instrumentation_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar 27.51 MB 

Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774...of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar 

Compressors - Selection & Sizing 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332...pressors_-_Selection_and_Sizing__2nd_ed._.rar 30.52 MB 

Advanced Control Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/BURNS__R._S.__2001_._Advanced_Control_Engineering.rar 2.14 MB 

Serious Incident Prevention 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/BURNS__T._E.__2002_._Serious_Incident_Prevention__2nd_ed._.rar 5.35 MB 

Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169...roleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basin.rar 8.04 MB 

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701...Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.rar 9.50 MB 

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410...Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar 31.30 MB 

Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886...k_of_Air_Pollution_Prevention_and_Control.rar 8.83 MB 

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482...ter_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies.rar 11.13 MB 

Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602...-Newtonian_Flow_in_the_Process_Industries.rar 2.27 MB 

Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular Flowhttp://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_and_Annular_Flow.rar 1.35 MB 

Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784...titative_Methods_in_Reservoir_Engineering.rar 2.14 MB 

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350...g_of_Chemical_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design.rar 11.73 MB b5F 

Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208..._Drilling_and_Completion_Fluids__5th_ed._.rar 32.06 MB

Extractive ****llurgy of Copper 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508...Extractive_****llurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB 

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306...sions_in_the_Process_Industries__3rd_ed._.rar 14.96 MB 

Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928...Fundamentals_and_Technology_of_Combustion.rar 14.75 MB 

Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882008...of_Applied_Reservoir_Simulation__2nd_ed._.rar 24.70 MB 

Hazardous Waste Compliance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/FLORCZAK__C._M.__2001_._Hazardous_Waste_Compliance.rar 1.86 MB 

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513...al_Engineering_Analysis_Using_MATHEMATICA.rar 8.29 MB

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414...nt_in_the_Chemical_and_Nuclear_Industries.rar 41.94 MB 

Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884483...uidization_Dynamics_-_A_Predictive_Theory.rar 1.56 MB cB1 

Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887004...._Industrial_Ventilation_Design_Guidebook.rar 60.28 MB Q^?&RI4sd; 

Advanced Blowout & Well Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/GRACE__R._D.__1994_._Advanced_Blowout_and_Well_Control.rar 10.86 MB 

Crystallization Process System 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887505/JONES__A._G.__2002_._Crystallization_Process_Systems.rar 1.95 MB

What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888033...ries_of_Process_Plant_Disasters__4th_ed._.rar 12.58 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 14*

Learning From Accidents 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/KLETZ__T._A.__2001_._Learning_from_Accidents__3rd_ed._.rar 1.15 MB 

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888672...ystems_Containing_Flexible-Chain_Polymers.rar 13.36 MB 

Gas Purification 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/KOHL__A._L.__1997_._Gas_Purification__5th_ed._.rar 27.02 MB 

Loss Prevention in the Process Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20891152...he_Process_Industries__2nd_ed.___3_vols._.rar 24.73 MB 

Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20892293..._Pumps_-_Design_and_Application__2nd_ed._.rar 32.96 MB 

Electrostatic Hazards 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/LUETTGENS__G.__1997_._Electrostatic_Hazards.rar 1.58 MB

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 39.12 MB 

Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880..._Handbook_for_Health_and_Safety__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB 

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001...stry_of_Petrochemical_Processes__2nd_ed._.rar 4.46 MB 

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615...ipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_Handbook__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB 

Pressure Vessel Design Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/MOSS__D._R.__2003_._Pressure_Vessel_Design_Manual__3rd_ed._.rar 9.20 MB 

Crystallization 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902115/MULLIN__J._W.__2001_._Crystallization__4th_ed._.rar 4.96 MB 

Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244..._to_the_Concepts__Systems__etc.__5th_ed._.rar 6.67 MB 

Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902370..._Naturally_Fractured_Reservoirs__2nd_ed._.rar 5.53 MB 

Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608...imator_s_Piping_Man-Hour_Manual__5th_ed._.rar 11.34 MB 

Pipe Drafting & Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/PARISHER__R._A.__2001_._Pipe_Drafting_and_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 71.81 MB 

Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212...rrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB 

Adhesion Science & Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904876...dhesion_Science_and_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 31.64 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905047...Modeling_for_Chemical_Reactor_Engineering.rar 7.53 MB 

Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905929..._An_Introduction_to_Materials_in_Medicine.rar 36.68 MB 

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202...onmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.rar 11.17 MB 

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246...ichardson_s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_4.rar 1.42 

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540...on_s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_2__5th_ed._.

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792..._Shale_Shakers_and_Drilling_Fluid_Systems.rar 10.73 MB 

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907133...uid_Catalytic_Cracking_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 12.64 MB 

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573...ess_Safety_-_Learning_from_Case_Histories.rar 17.14 

Pumping Station & Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908257/SANKS__R._L.__1998_._Pumping_Station_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 24.04 MB 

Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741...o_Colloid_and_Surface_Chemistry__4th_ed._.rar 15.82 MB 

Mathematica by Example
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908852/ABELL__M._L.__1993_._MATHEMATICA_By_Example__rev._ed._.rar 3.12 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 15*

Heat Transfer Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/BEJAN__A.__2003_._Heat_Transfer_Handbook.rar 19.49 MB 

Transport Phenomena 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20910082/BIRD__R._B.__2001_._Transport_Phenomena__2nd_ed._.rar 18.93 MB 

Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/CLAYDEN__J.__2001_._Organic_Chemistry.rar 31.60 MB 

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370...cal_Engineering_Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar 3.99 MB 

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911519...CA_-_Programming_methods_and_applications.rar 3.58 

Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911689...s_Using_MATLAB_and_Spreadsheets__2nd_ed._.rar 4.24 

Handbook of Thermal Engineering M6W
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/KREITH__F.__1999_._The_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermal_Engineering.rar 32.87 MB 

Computer Science with Mathematica 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913117/MAEDER__R._E.__1999_._Computer_Science_with_MATHEMATICA.rar 4.59 MB 

Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956...atics_and_Modeling_for_Chemical_Engineers.rar 20.78 MB 

Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753..._Analysis_-_Theory_and_Practice__3rd_ed._.rar 17.37 MB 

Corrosion 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/SHREIR__L._L.__1993_._Corrosion__3rd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 43.23 MB 

Chemical Process - Design & Integration 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/SMITH__R.__2005_._Chemical_Process_Design_and_Integration.rar 0.31 MB 

Renewable Energy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/SORENSEN__B.__2003_._Renewable_Energy__3rd_ed._.rar 18.34 MB 

Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490...als_-_Macroscopic_and_Microscopic_Aspects.rar 3.70 MB 

Solid-Liquid Separation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/SVAROVSKY__L.__2000_._Solid-Liquid_Separation__4th_ed._.rar 3.31 MB 

Pipeline Pigging Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415...1_._Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar 18.02 MB 

Modelling in Transport Phenomena 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918838...ansport_Phenomena_-_A_Conceptual_Approach.rar 6.82 MB 

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797...tive_Chemical_Hazards__6th_ed.___2_vols._.rar 6.06 MB 

Techniques for Adaptive Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919943/VANDOREN__V._J.__2002_._Techniques_for_Adaptive_Control.rar 3.01 MB 

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525...f_Cathodic_Corrosion_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar 11.99 MB 

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173..._Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design.rar 35.97 MB 

Environmental Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/WEINER__R._F.__2003_._Environmental_Engineering__4th_ed._.rar 8.13 MB 

The MATHEMATICA Book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922969/WOLFRAM__Stephen__2003_._The_MATHEMATICA_Book__5th_ed._.rar 7.77 MB 

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Handbook.rar 5.31 MB

Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagrams
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927174...dbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams__4_vols._.rar 82.31 MB 

Valve Selection Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/ZAPPE__R._W.__1998_._Valve_Selection_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar 15.08 MB


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 16*

Fluid Mechanics, Second Edition
by Pijush K. Kundu, Ira M. Cohen | 700 pages | Academic Press |
ISBN: 0121782514 | PDF | 20.55 Mb
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/KUNDU__P._K.__2001_._Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/KUNDU__P._K.__2001_._Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar

Lotnicza a 01 - Boeing B17 | PDF | ~35MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/25292431/Lotnicza_a_01_-_Boeing_B17.rar

Flying Guns of World War I
http://rapidshare.de/files/26290386/flG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26295245/flG.part2.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru 

Tony Thornborough, Peter E. Davies,
Boeing B-52: Stratofortress
http://rapidshare.de/files/25698413/b52.rar
Password: booksfrombabai


Harry Lorayne, «How To Develop A Super-Power Memory»
http://rapidshare.de/files/25650926/DevSupPow.rar
Password: spiderman

Laurence A. Belfiore, "Transport Phenomena for Chemical Reactor Design"
http://rapidshare.de/files/25770490/LABelfiore.rar.html
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/6144781644b63d72a43279.43737813/LABelfiore.rar.html

Francois Diederich (Editor), Peter J. Stang (Editor), 
"****l-Catalyzed Cross-Coupling Reactions"
http://rapidshare.de/files/25754763/FDiederich.rar.html

Title: Supercritical Fluid Technology in Materials Science and Engineering: Syntheses: Properties, and Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/24993028/Supercritical_Fluid.rar.html 

Title: Elements of Gasdynamics (Space Technology S.)
Author: H. W. Liepmann A. Roshko
http://rapidshare.de/files/23269530/Elements_of_Gasdynamics.pdf.html 

Title: Oscillation Theory for Functional Differential Equations (Pure and Applied 
http://rapidshare.de/files/9776946/...or_Functional_Differential_Equations.rar.html

Australian Field Archaeology A Guide to Techniques
http://rapidshare.de/files/15874143/0855751363.rar
Password: stockholm

Title: Electromagnetic Simulation Using the FDTD Method
http://rapidshare.de/files/26191470...g_the_FDTD_Method_By_Dennis_Sullivan.zip.html 

Adam Kahane, ?Solving Tough Problems: An Open Way of Talking, Listening, and Creating New Realities?
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/30261211044b5540b948ff7.22190187/AKahane.rar.html

Adaptive Optics Engineering Handbook (Optical Engineering (Marcel Dekker, Inc.)
http://dl1.uploadgalaxy.com/files/c...r_1999__ISBN_0824782755__T__C__348s__EO_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/21141432...Adaptive_Optics_Engineering_Handbook.rar.html

Robust Adaptive Control
http://www-rcf.usc.edu/~ioannou/RobustAdaptiveBook95pdf/Robust_Adaptive_Control.pdf 

Peter Gardenfors, ?Conceptual Spaces: The Geometry of Thought?
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/94252214444b491e3db1806.69547591/PGardenfors.rar.html

Title: Handbook of Nonlinear Partial Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/15298229...lDifferential_EquationsforEngineers_muyac.rar

Donald Nijboer, Gunner - An Illustrated History of World War II Aircraft Turrets and Gun Positions
http://rapidshare.de/files/25454383/gunner.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/25456781/gunner.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/25458842/gunner.part3.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 17*

Advances in Chemical Propulsion - Science to Technology:
http://www.share.am/dl/565657113/5K200604110029.rar
PASSWORD: A14fr06aIcPsTt1


ISBN: 0471216631
Title: Product and Process Design Principles : Synthesis, Analysis, and Evaluation, Second Edition
Author: Warren D. Seider J. D. Seader Daniel R. Lewin 
Publisher: Wiley
http://rapidshare.de/files/18227485/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18229033/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18230586/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18232087/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18277115/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18279722/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part6.rar

Title: Scientific Writing: Easy When You Know How
Author: Jennifer Peat
Publisher: B M J Books
http://rapidshare.de/files/4530744/BMJ_Books_-_Scientific_Writing.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/2271920/ScientificWriting.rar.html
Password: 01805-887766

Title: Boundary Layer Theory
Author: Hermann Schlichting
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
http://rapidshare.de/files/27246628/Schlichting__H._-_Boundary_Layer_Theory__Springer_.rar


====================================================================

Title: Advances in Dynamics and Control (Nonlinear Systems in Aviation, Aerospace,Aeronautics and Astronautics)
Author: S. Sivasundaram
Publisher: CRC
http://rapidshare.de/files/16122160/Advances_in_Dynamics_and_Control.rar

Title: Fundamentals of Multiphase Flow
Author: Christopher E. Brennen
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
http://rapidshare.de/files/26914567/Fundamentals_of_Multiphase_Flow_-_Brennen.rar
http://caltechbook.library.caltech.edu/51/02/cabook.pdf

Title: Fluid Mechanics: Worked Examples for Engineers
Author: Carl Schaschke
Publisher: Inst of Chemical Engineers UK
http://rapidshare.de/files/26865900/Fluid_Mechanics_Worked_Examples_CARL_SCHASCHKE.rar

Title: Rotating Machinery: Practical Solutions to Unbalance and Misalignment
Author: Robert B. McMillan
Publisher: Fairmont Press
http://rapidshare.de/files/13875832/0881734667.rar.html
Password: ebooksclub.org
http://rapidshare.de/files/26796577...utions.to.Unbalance.and.Misalignment.rar.html
Password: ebooksatkoobe



Title: Mechanics of Composite Structures
Author: László P. Kollár George S. Springer 
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
http://rapidshare.de/files/27043273/Mechanics_of_Composite_Structures-CAMBRIDGE.pdf.html

Title: Handbook of Structural Engineering, Second Edition
Author: Wai-Fah Chen
Publisher: CRC
http://rapidshare.de/files/21198651/Handbook_of_structural_engineering.rar.html
password: ebooksclub 

Title: Lectures on Partial Differential Equations (Universitext)
Author: Vladimir I. Arnold
Publisher: Springer
http://rapidshare.de/files/26702818...on_Partial_Differential_Equations__.djvu.html 

http://rapidshare.de/files/14341806/Turbomachinery_Design_and_Theory.rar.html
pass: tnn 

Title: Fluid Mechanics and Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery
Author: S L DIXON
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075455...hermodynamics_of_Turbomachinery__4th_ed._.rar
The 4th edition SI/Metric, download from:
http://rapidshare.de/files/27247514/Fluid_Mechanics__Thermodynamics_of_Turbomachinery.pdf
and the solutions manual for the problems in the book (4th and 5th edition), download from:
http://rapidshare.de/files/27245832/Solution_manual.pdf 


Title: Introduction to Optimization (Texts in Applied Mathematics)
Author: Pablo Pedregal
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2003-11-03
Number Of Pages: 248
http://rapidshare.de/files/7666386/int2opt.rar.html
pass: aslan.sutu
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=FbkvY4 
pass: ebooksclub.org

Optimization (Springer Texts in Statistics)
by Kenneth Lange 
http://rapidshare.de/files/8620157/038720332X__-_Optimization.rar.html

ISBN: 0070248281
Title: Mastering Technical Mathematics
Author: Stan Gibilisco
Publisher: McGraw-Hill/TAB Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/1891513/0071378596.rar.html
Password: sweden
http://rapidshare.de/files/13375327...hematics._1999__.2Ed.BM.OCR.7.0.LotB.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/13948590/MasteringTechnical_Mathematics_muyac.rar


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 18*

Title: Fundamentals of Electric Circuits (McGraw-Hill International Editions: Electrical Engineering Series)
Author: Charles Alexander ,Matthew Sadiku 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Education (ISE Editions)
http://server1.vsofts.net/Ebooks/El...1/fundamentals_of_electric_circuits.part1.rar
http://server1.vsofts.net/Ebooks/El...1/fundamentals_of_electric_circuits.part2.rar
http://server1.vsofts.net/Ebooks/El...1/fundamentals_of_electric_circuits.part3.rar
Password: www.vsofts.net


Title: Automotive Transmissions: Fundamentals, Selection, Design and Application
Author: Gisbert Lechner Harald Naunheimer J. Ryborz 
http://rapidshare.de/files/27292155/Mech_Eng_-_Springer_-_Automotive_Transmissions.pdf


Title: Design for Reliability
Author: Dana Crowe
Publisher: CRC Press
http://rapidshare.de/files/3960042/e27_d.f.r.matriks.rar.html
PASSWORD: Mat.Riks.Info


Title: Quasi-Likelihood and Its Application : A General Approach to Optimal Parameter Estimation (Springer Series in Statistics)
Author: Christopher C. Heyde
Publisher: Springer
http://rapidshare.de/files/4228679/Heyde_C.C._Quasi-Likelihood_and_Its_Application.pdf.html

Title: Introduction to Nondestructive Testing : A Training Guide
Author: Paul E. Mix
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
http://rapidshare.de/files/5005060/0471420298.rar.html
Password: ebooks.club


Title: Handbook of Micro/Nano Tribology, Second Edition
Author: Bharat Bhushan
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 1998-12-17
http://rapidshare.de/files/11048834/HaMiNaTr.rar.html
Pass: aslan.sutu
http://rapidshare.de/files/16860793/Handbook_of_MicroNanotribology_Second_Edition.7z.html

ISBN: 0441066070
Title: Perry Rhodan, Book 24, Infinity Flight
Author: Clark Darlton
Publisher: Ace Books
Publication Date: 1973 
http://rapidshare.de/users/9VUER1
http://rapidshare.de/users/G6B5XQ
http://rapidshare.de/files/14976756/pr-p1-e.rar

Computational Fluid Dynamics 
John D. Anderson著 DJVU文档 1 edition (February 1, 1995) 
http://tinyurl.com/aak72

Title: Engineering Procedures Handbook
Author: Phillip A. Cloud
Publisher: Noyes Publications
http://rapidshare.de/files/5537684/Engineering_Procedures_Handbook_by_BOREE_.zip.html 

Title: Large-Eddy Simulations of Turbulence
Author: M. Lesieur O. Métais P. Comte 
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
http://rapidshare.de/files/25518084/LEST.rar.html
PW:wabjtam

Title: Electrical Energy Systems
Author: M. E. El-Hawary
Publisher: CRC Press
http://rapidshare.de/files/19658190/Electrical_Energy_Systems.rar.html

Title: General Theory of Relativity
Author: P. A. M. Dirac
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
http://rapidshare.de/files/25750694/Dirac__P.A.M._-_General_theory_of_relativity__1975_.djvu.html

Title: Music Theory in Concept and Practice (Eastman Studies in Music)
Author: James M. Baker
Publisher: University of Rochester Press
http://rapidshare.de/files/4404035/ebooksclub.org__1878822799.rar.html
pass: ebooksclub.org

Title: Music: A Mathematical Offering
Author: David J. Benson
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Download link: http://rapidshare.de/files/25549293/0521853877.rar.html
Password: ebooksclub.org

Title: Engineering Electromagnetics (Mcgraw-Hill Series in Electrical Engineering)
Author: William Hart Hayt John A. Buck 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Higher Education
http://rapidshare.de/files/2968397/McGraw-Hill_-_Engineering_Electromagnetics_6ed.rar.html
www.AvaxHome.ru

Title: Computationalism: New Directions
Author: Matthias Scheutz
Publisher: The MIT Press
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/5526276844ba9abe032174.56049995/MScheutz.rar.html

Title: Basic Superfluids
Author: Tony Guenault
Publisher: CRC
http://rapidshare.de/files/24709494/Guenault_A._Basic_Superfluids.rar.html

Computational Fluid Dynamics vol.I II III
http://rapidshare.de/files/26676042/CFD_Vol.I_by_K_A.Hoffmann.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26500138/CFD_Vol.II_by_K_A.Hoffmann.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25905941/CFD_Vol.III_by_K_A.Hoffmann.pdf.html 


http://rapidshare.de/files/26574402/Computational_fluid_mechanics_and_heat_transfer.djvu.html 

Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer, 5th Edition
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZR894F2H 
http://rapidshare.de/files/7183545/Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer__Incropera_.rar.html
pass :absolut79
http://rapidshare.de/files/10724110/Fundamentals_Of_Heat_And_Mass_Transfer_Solution_Manual.rar.html 

Title: Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
Author: Yasuki Nakayama Robert Boucher 
Publisher: Arnold Publishers
http://rapidshare.de/files/14697076/Introduction_to_Fluid_Mechanics.rar.html

Wind Turbine Noise (Research Reports Esprit)
http://rapidshare.de/files/26319490...r_S.__Bareiss_R._Guidate.3540605924.1996.djvu

Noise and Vibration Control Engineering: Principles and Applications
http://www.mytempdir.com/808239

Title: Fundamentals of Mechanical Vibrations
Author: S. Graham Kelly
http://rapidshare.de/files/26239022/Fundementals_of_mechanical_vibration_mcgraw_hill.pdf

Monte-Carlo_methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/26599557...s_and_applications__Springer__722s_.djvu.html


Title: Standard Handbook of Machine Design
Author: Joseph Shigley Charles Mischke Thomas H. Brown 
http://rapidshare.de/files/26556761...e_Design__3rd_Edition_-_Joseph_E._Shigley.rar
Is the Solution manual for the 10th Edition.
http://rapidshare.de/files/26247343/solutions_manual_statics_hibbeler.rar


Title: Design and Analysis of Experiments
Author: Douglas C. Montgomery
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
http://rapidshare.de/files/26250460/SM_montgomery_6e_design_and_analysis_of_experiments.rar
http://dl27cg.rapidshare.de/files/2...ery_6e_design_and_analysis_of_experiments.rar


Design and Analysis of Experiments, 5th Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/26345136/design_mont_part1.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26346841/design_mont_part2.pdf.html

A Student's Guide to Fourier Transforms
http://rapidshare.de/files/24241355/052180826X.rar.html


Ideas into Words: Mastering the Craft of Science Writing
http://rapidshare.de/files/26786177/IIW.rar.html

Handbook of Mechanical Engineering Calculations Second Edition (26 Articles)

http://rapidshare.de/files/26847109/0071481125_ar001.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847111/0071481125_ar002.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847140/0071481125_ar003.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847163/0071481125_ar004.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847152/0071481125_ar005.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847164/0071481125_ar006.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847182/0071481125_ar007.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847191/0071481125_ar008.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847194/0071481125_ar009.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847204/0071481125_ar010.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847208/0071481125_ar011.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847292/0071481125_ar012.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847285/0071481125_ar013.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847297/0071481125_ar014.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847305/0071481125_ar015.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847330/0071481125_ar016.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847321/0071481125_ar017.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847350/0071481125_ar018.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847351/0071481125_ar019.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847360/0071481125_ar020.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847364/0071481125_ar021.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847373/0071481125_ar022.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847379/0071481125_ar023.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847382/0071481125_ar024.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847400/0071481125_ar025.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847408/0071481125_ar026.pdf.html


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*books 20*

url]http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753/ROBBINS__A._H.__2003_._Circuit_Analysis_-_Theory_and_Practice__3rd_ed._.rar[/url]

Fundamentals of Electric Circuits 
(McGraw-Hill International Editions: Electrical Engineering Series)
http://server1.vsofts.net/Ebooks/El...1/fundamentals_of_electric_circuits.part1.rar
http://server1.vsofts.net/Ebooks/El...1/fundamentals_of_electric_circuits.part2.rar
http://server1.vsofts.net/Ebooks/El...1/fundamentals_of_electric_circuits.part3.rar
Password: www.vsofts.net


Fundamentals of Machine Component Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/26351083/Student_Solutions_Manual.pdf 
http://rapidshare.de/files/26257365/Juvinall_Macchine.pdf

Elise Hancock, ?Ideas into Words: Mastering the Craft of Science Writing?
Johns Hopkins University Press | ISBN 0801873304 | <2003-05-14> | PDF | 1.5 Mb | 176 pages
http://rapidshare.de/files/27043043...g.the.Craft.of.Science.Writing_0801873304.pdf 

Technology of A Nuclear Bomb And Other Weapons Of Mass Destruction
http://rapidshare.de/files/27060140/frabarhowtobuianucbom.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/27122509/frabarhowtobuianucbom.rar 

Title: Advanced Mechanics of Materials
Author: Arthur P. Boresi Richard J. Schmidt Omar M. Sidebottom
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 1993-01
Number Of Pages: 832
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26358449/ADVANCED_MECHANICS_OF_MATERIALS.PDF 

ISBN: 0130418250
Title: Structural Analysis (5th Edition)
Author: Russell C. Hibbeler Russell C Hibbeler
Publisher: Prentice Hall
Publication Date: 2001-12-13
Number Of Pages: 600
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26373772/Structural_Analysis_by_Hibbeler_5Th_Ed.rar 


ISBN: 0471297410
Title: Adsorbents : Fundamentals and Applications
Author: Ralph T. Yang
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2003-05-01
Number Of Pages: 424
http://rapidshare.de/files/9994880/AFARTY.rar.html
Password: polyto05

Digital Logic Testing and Simulation
ISBN:Soft Copy Only | English | PDF | John Wiley & Sons |5.3 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/26882558...tal_Logic_Testing_And_Simulation_MAZ.pdf.html

Frank Lloyd Wright (Trewin Copplestone)
English | PDF | 78.44 MB
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26498174/FLW_TC.rar
Pass:_Eld77 

Microelectrofluidic Systems: Modeling and Simulation
T. Zhang, K. Chakrabarty, R. B. Fair, S. E. Lyshevsky, 
PDF | CRC; 1st edition (May 17, 2002) | ISBN: 0849312760 | 2,75 Mb
http://rapidshare.de/files/26378887/msmas.zip 


Title: Hydraulic Design Handbook
Author: Larry W Mays
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1999-07-29
Number Of Pages: 1024
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26426323/Hydraulic_Design_Handbook_-_Larry_W._Mays.rar 

Title: Value Engineering (Cost Engineering, 30)
Author: Del Younker
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2003-05-14
Number Of Pages: 350
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/23303300/Value_Engineering_Analysis_and_Methodology.rar.html 


Dynamic Simulations of Electric Machinery: Using MATLAB/SIMULINK
Author: Chee-Mun Ong
Publisher: Prentice Hall PTR
Publication Date: 1997-09-19
Number Of Pages: 688
Average Amazon Rating: 4.0
Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26431899/Electric_Machinery_Mathlab_Simulation.7z
http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/fileexchange/loadFile.do?objectId=9941

Title: ASME Boiler & Pressure Vessel - Complete Code
Author: Amer Soc Mechanical Engineers
Publisher: Amer Soc Mechanical Engineers
Publication Date

Section 1 - Rules for Construction of Power Boilers
Section 2A - Ferrous Material Specifications
Section 2B - Nonferrous Material Specifications
Section 2C - Specifications for Welding Rods, Electrodes, and Filler ****ls
Section 2D - Properties
Section 3, Division 1 - Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components
Section 3NCA - General Requirements for Division 1 and 2
Section 3NB - Class 1 Components
Section 3NC - Class 2 Components
Section 3ND - Class 3 Components
Section 3NE - Class MC Components
Section 3NF - Supports
Section 3NG - Core Support Structures
Section 3NH - Class 1 Components in Elevated Temperature Service
Section 3, Division 2 - Code for Concrete Reactor Vessels and Containments
Section 3, Division 3 - Containement Systems for Storage and Transport
Section 4 - Rules for Construction of Heating Boilers
Section 5 - Nondestructive Examination
Section 6 - Recommended Rules for the Care and Operation of Heating Boilers
Section 7 - Recommended Guidelines for the Care of Power Boilers
Section 8, Division 1 - Rules for the Construction of Pressure Vessels
Section 8, Division 2 - Alternative Rules
Section 8, Division 3 - Alternative Rules for Construction of High Pressure Vessels
Section 9 - Qualification Standard for Welding and Brazing Procedures
Section 10 - Fiber-Reinforced Plastic Pressure Vessels
Section 11 - Rules for Inservice Inspection of Nuclear Power Plant Components 

Download link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/25842867/ASME.part1.rar 47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25846373/ASME.part2.rar 47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25849793/ASME.part3.rar 47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25858977/ASME.part4.rar 47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25863061/ASME.part5.rar 47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25865355/ASME.part6.rar 47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25865792/ASME.part7.rar 8.68 MB

pass: leo001


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*part 19*

Laurence A. Belfiore, "Transport Phenomena for Chemical Reactor Design"
http://rapidshare.de/files/25770490/LABelfiore.rar.html
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/6144781644b63d72a43279.43737813/LABelfiore.rar.html

Francois Diederich (Editor), Peter J. Stang (Editor), 
"****l-Catalyzed Cross-Coupling Reactions"
http://rapidshare.de/files/25754763/FDiederich.rar.html

Title: Supercritical Fluid Technology in Materials Science and Engineering: Syntheses: Properties, and Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/24993028/Supercritical_Fluid.rar.html 

Title: Elements of Gasdynamics (Space Technology S.)
Author: H. W. Liepmann A. Roshko
http://rapidshare.de/files/23269530/Elements_of_Gasdynamics.pdf.html 

Title: Oscillation Theory for Functional Differential Equations (Pure and Applied 
http://rapidshare.de/files/9776946/...or_Functional_Differential_Equations.rar.html

Australian Field Archaeology A Guide to Techniques
http://rapidshare.de/files/15874143/0855751363.rar
Password: stockholm

Title: Electromagnetic Simulation Using the FDTD Method
http://rapidshare.de/files/26191470...g_the_FDTD_Method_By_Dennis_Sullivan.zip.html 

Adam Kahane, ?Solving Tough Problems: An Open Way of Talking, Listening, and Creating New Realities?
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/30261211044b5540b948ff7.22190187/AKahane.rar.html

Adaptive Optics Engineering Handbook (Optical Engineering (Marcel Dekker, Inc.)
http://dl1.uploadgalaxy.com/files/c...r_1999__ISBN_0824782755__T__C__348s__EO_.djvu
http://rapidshare.de/files/21141432...Adaptive_Optics_Engineering_Handbook.rar.html

Robust Adaptive Control
http://www-rcf.usc.edu/~ioannou/RobustAdaptiveBook95pdf/Robust_Adaptive_Control.pdf 

Peter Gardenfors, ?Conceptual Spaces: The Geometry of Thought?
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/94252214444b491e3db1806.69547591/PGardenfors.rar.html

Title: Handbook of Nonlinear Partial Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/15298229...lDifferential_EquationsforEngineers_muyac.rar

Donald Nijboer, Gunner - An Illustrated History of World War II Aircraft Turrets and Gun Positions
http://rapidshare.de/files/25454383/gunner.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/25456781/gunner.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/25458842/gunner.part3.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*21*

Analysis and Design of Analog Integrated Circuits (4th Edition)
http://rapidshare.de/files/13410337...Circuits__2001__4Ed_OCR_7.0-2.6_LotB.pdf.html

Mathematical and Physical Data Equations and Rules of Thumb - new edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/22677922...ysical_Data__Equations_and_Rules_of_Thumb.rar

Discrete Mathematics for New Technology, Second Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/18301316...r.New.Technology.Second.Edition.eBook-EEn.rar 

Batteries in a Portable World: A Handbook on Rechargeable Batteries for Non-Engineers, Second Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/8800611/Cadex_Electronics_-_Batteries_in_a_Portable_World_MAZ.rar

Ultra Low-Power Electronics and Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/7434632/Ultra_Low-Power_Electronics_and_Design_-_2004_MAZ.rar.html

Reliability, Maintainability and Risk, Seventh Edition : Practical Methods for Engineers including Reliability Centred Maintenance and Safety-Related Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22336230/Reliability__Maintainability_and_Risk_KINGDWARF.zip.html 

New Dictionary Of The History Of Ideas
http://rapidshare.de/files/25024917/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25025831/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25026583/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25027776/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25028677/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25029644/New_Dictionary_Of_The_History_Of_Ideas_Vol_5.rar.html

The Emotionally Intelligent Manager : How to Develop and Use the Four Key Emotional Skills of Leadership
http://rapidshare.de/files/25164534/The_Emotionally_Intelligent_Manager.rar

Electronic Packaging Handbook 13.19 MB Q) 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20307533/Blackwell_GR__Electronic_Packaging_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar 

Biomedical Engineering Handbook 49.03 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309732...al_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__CRC_2000_.rar 

Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996...plications_of_Ultrasonic_Waves__CRC_2002_.rar 

Very Large Scale Integration Handbook 31.72 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311048/Chen_-_VLSI_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999_.rar 

Systems Analysis and Design 5.89 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311252/Davis___Yen_-_Systems_Analysis_And_Design__CRC_Press_1998_.rar 

The Electrical Engineering Handbook 71.02 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20313482...cal_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar 

Ocean Engineering Handbook 14.98 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319176...ean_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar 

Shock and Vibration Handbook 11.54 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319399...ration_Handbook_5th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_2002_.rar 

Handbook of Mass Measurement 3.38 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319467...-_Handbook_of_Mass_Measurement__CRC_2002_.rar 

Handbook of Thermal Engineering 33.69 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20320181..._of_Thermal_Engineering__CRC_Press__2000_.rar 

Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning 29.22 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20320812..._and_Air_Conditioning__CRC_Press_2001__v2.rar 

Machinery Handbook 40.11 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321727/Machinery_s__handbook_26th_ed__Industrial_Press_.rar 

Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/Mathers_-_Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys__CRC_2002_.rar 

Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247...lure_Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999_.rar 

Handbook of Inorganic Chemical 6.76 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322418...of_inorganic_chemicals__McGraw_Hill_2003_.rar 

Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook 23.34 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322942...l_Engineering_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_2000_.rar f

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168..._Corrosion_Engineering__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar 

Electromagnetics Handbook 4.33 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323266...lectromagnetics_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar 

Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742..._Die_Repair_Welding__William_Andrew_1999_.rar 

Handbook of Thermodynamic Data of Co-Polymer Solutions 1.61 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20324777...a_of_Copolymer_Solutions__CRC_Press_2000_.rar 

Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 30.59 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20325692...mical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Noyes_.rar 

Structural Engineering Handbook 28.23 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20326475..._Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999__v3.rar 

Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration 14.56 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20326933...ng_and_Refrigeration_2nd_Ed__McGraw_Hill_.rar 

Agrochemical Pesticide Safety Handbook 25.25 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20327619...esticide_Safety_Handbook__CRC_Press_1998_.rar 

American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers Handbooks 216MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20339544/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20343988/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20335259/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part3.rar


----------



## ahmad999 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*22*

Chemical Engineer's Handbook 231MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part3.rar 

Earthquake Engineering Handbook 134MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20355008...gineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20356653...gineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part2.rar 

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 118MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20361602...neer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20362570...neer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part2.rar 

Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798...d_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171...d_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part2.rar 

Pipelines & Risers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar 7.01 MB 

Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894...g_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar 25.38 MB 

Turboexpanders & Process Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/BLOCH__H._P.__2001_._Turboexpanders_and_Process_Applications.rar 9.26 MB 

Fundamentals of Air Polution 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363...._Fundamentals_of_Air_Pollution__3rd_ed._.rar 18.18 MB 

Instrumentation Reference Book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/BOYES__W.__2002_._Instrumentation_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar 27.51 MB 

Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774...of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar 

Compressors - Selection & Sizing 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332...pressors_-_Selection_and_Sizing__2nd_ed._.rar 30.52 MB 

Advanced Control Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/BURNS__R._S.__2001_._Advanced_Control_Engineering.rar 2.14 MB 

Serious Incident Prevention 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/BURNS__T._E.__2002_._Serious_Incident_Prevention__2nd_ed._.rar 5.35 MB 

Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169...roleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basin.rar 8.04 MB 

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701...Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.rar 9.50 MB 

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410...Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar 31.30 MB 

Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886...k_of_Air_Pollution_Prevention_and_Control.rar 8.83 MB 

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482...ter_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies.rar 11.13 MB 

Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602...-Newtonian_Flow_in_the_Process_Industries.rar 2.27 MB 

Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular Flowhttp://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_and_Annular_Flow.rar 1.35 MB 

Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784...titative_Methods_in_Reservoir_Engineering.rar 2.14 MB 

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350...g_of_Chemical_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design.rar 11.73 MB b5F 

Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208..._Drilling_and_Completion_Fluids__5th_ed._.rar 32.06 MB

Extractive ****llurgy of Copper 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508...Extractive_****llurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB 

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306...sions_in_the_Process_Industries__3rd_ed._.rar 14.96 MB 

Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928...Fundamentals_and_Technology_of_Combustion.rar 14.75 MB 

Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882008...of_Applied_Reservoir_Simulation__2nd_ed._.rar 24.70 MB 

Hazardous Waste Compliance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/FLORCZAK__C._M.__2001_._Hazardous_Waste_Compliance.rar 1.86 MB 

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513...al_Engineering_Analysis_Using_MATHEMATICA.rar 8.29 MB

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414...nt_in_the_Chemical_and_Nuclear_Industries.rar 41.94 MB 

Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884483...uidization_Dynamics_-_A_Predictive_Theory.rar 1.56 MB cB1


----------



## monmn (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا بس فة لنكات مش شغالة لو سمحت عايزة الكتاب 
Planning and Installing Bioenergy Systems : A Guide for Installers, Architects and Engineers
علشان اللينك بتاعة وقع وياريت اى حاجة عن bioenergy 
شكرا وارجو الرد


----------



## asabbagh84 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

Al salam alikom wa ra7mat Allah ...
I wanna thank you for these valuable books... i really appreciate science and scientists


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد جبار
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## كريم2008 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## azzo (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*Thanks*

بارك الله فيك.
لو سمحت ممكن كتاب يتكلم عن تصميم منظومات الهيدروليك فقط و بالتفصيل Fluid Power 
لان بعد عملية التصميم ووضع الابعاد على القطع ( ابعاد Block ) سيتم تصنيعها داخل ورشة خراطة لهذا احتاج لهذا الكتاب
. وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليدإسماعيل (26 مايو 2008)

thanks alot,unbelievable effort


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## midonagi (18 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود ولكن يا صديقى ولا لينك بيشتغل...ياريت يتم الرفع على اى موقع غير الموقع ده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bakker (12 يونيو 2011)

shit rapideshare
shit rapideshare
shit rapideshare
shit rapideshare
shit rapideshare
shit rapideshare
shit rapideshare
shit rapideshare

shit rapideshare


----------



## bakker (12 يونيو 2011)

mediafire plz

thanks


----------

